# Software equalizer for use with REW on Windows



## Matrix86

Hi,
this post is about Equalizer APO, an open source equalizer for Windows. (as it is free, this should not be regarded as advertising)

I have been using Room EQ Wizard for some time together with a BFD and with the kX driver but could not find a system-wide equalization solution in software that just works on all sound cards. When I adopted Windows 7 as my primary operating system I noticed its integrated home theater effects, which are available with many sound card drivers but which do not include a parametric equalizer. As I found out, it is possible to develop custom audio effects since Windows Vista and so I began working on this missing feature. I call the result "Equalizer APO".

Equalizer APO is a system-wide parametric equalizer for Windows. It is implemented as an Audio Processing Object (APO) for the system effect infrastructure introduced with Windows Vista. The reason I post this in the REW forum is that Equalizer APO can use the filter settings from REW with minimal effort by just exporting the filter settings as a text file, which becomes a configuration file for Equalizer APO. In contrast to most hardware equalizers there are virtually no limits on filter count and channel count.

You can find more information at http://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo and, of course, download the installer. I would really appreciate some feedback. If you have any questions or objections, please reply to this post.


----------



## Chester

Dude - this is amazing. Thank you for all of your work - would it be possible to add the capability of applying impulse responses via the 'APO method'? Thank you for your work on this: I have been looking for this functionality for quite some time now. I have found many 'workarounds' for most of my systems, however this significantly simplifies laptop audio processing for things other than foobar2k  wow. Thank you!

I haven't used it yet however I will definitely check it out and give more feedback - first thing I say is impulse response convolution though 

EDIT/addition: I am a bit curious, when I get into the "Sound" properties in windows, and for example, I click on "Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio), is the "Enhancements" tab related to the APO stuff at all, will something new show up in the list? On some computers (a laptop of mine) there is no Enhancements tab, however under the "Advanced" tab there is a section called "Signal Enhancements" where you can check "Enable audio enhancements"... Obviously I have yet to install and mess around: a side note: whatever the answers to my questions about the Enhancements or Signal Enhancements options are, I am pretty sure that installing the generic "Microsoft HD Audio" (this is probably the wrong name) drivers the Enhancements section will show up/be enabled; which may be useful to someone.


----------



## Matrix86

Hello Chester, first of all thank you for your interest.


Chester said:


> would it be possible to add the capability of applying impulse responses via the 'APO method'?


Basically, there are no limitations to the way an APO processes the audio data. As I'm also a user of foobar2000's Convolver plugin, I thought about the possibility to create a convolver APO as this would be far more flexible than just a parametric equalizer. But there are two reasons why I decided to go the peq way:
1. As an APO does system-wide audio processing it has to work for all applications. This means that it may only induce minimal latency. This is in contrast to a convolver in an audio player like foobar2k, where latency is not really relevant or it can even be completely avoided because the player knows the audio data it will play back in advance. Achieving low latency using a convolver without knowing about the future audio data, e.g. in interactive applications, makes the convolution quite computationally intensive because you have to use partitioned convolution (you can see this in the Convolver DirectShow filter).
2. Actually, there are algorithms for performing non-uniform partitioned convolution, which is more efficient when trying to achieve low latency, but these are patented, unfortunately. Although these patents are invalid in Europe, as far as I know, I prefer to completely avoid legal trouble.

So, by just implementing a parametric equalizer, I avoid any problems with latency or high cpu usage and the algorithms for this are easily available in the public domain. I can see that it's more work to realize room correction using parametric filters instead of using automatic tools like DRC, but for me it was more important to have a solution that works for all applications.



Chester said:


> when I get into the "Sound" properties in windows, and for example, I click on "Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio), is the "Enhancements" tab related to the APO stuff at all, will something new show up in the list?


Actually, the Enhancements tab is directly related to the APO stuff as it shows the APOs that are supplied by your audio driver. But, Equalizer APO will not be added to that list after it is installed, because unfortunately it's not possible to just add further entries to the list. Instead, I would have to completely reimplement the whole property page. The one thing that affects Equalizer APO is the "Disable all enhancements" check box, as it also disables Equalizer APO.


Chester said:


> On some computers (a laptop of mine) there is no Enhancements tab, however under the "Advanced" tab there is a section called "Signal Enhancements" where you can check "Enable audio enhancements"


Exactly, for devices without the "Enhancements" tab, the "Enable audio enhancements" check box is just the inverse of the "Disable all enhancements" check box. Thus, it has to be enabled for Equalizer APO to work.

As you see, there's no graphical configuration interface for Equalizer APO. Configuration is just done by editing configuration files. For more information, you can read the "Configuration tutorial" in the documentation wiki on the SourceForge page of Equalizer APO. Please report if you have any problems getting Equalizer APO running.


----------



## Matrix86

*New version 0.6*

Hello again,
did you try to get Equalizer APO running? I'm afraid if you tried it on Windows 7 x64 you will most likely not have been successful. I was finally able to test the 64 bit version and immediately discovered a showstopper bug that prevents a correct installation.

But now I have released a new version (0.6) that fixes this bug and also contains some improvements. May I ask you to try again? You can just install over the previous installation folder if you didn't uninstall it. Please report if you have any issues.


----------



## wap1bambi

wow wow wow thanks man i have been looking for something like this for 4 years very low latency and none of the digital dropouts that you get with hosts,vst and virtual audio cable combo's. Big love:T


----------



## neophyte

HI man, great work! I tested it on Windows 7 64bit and it works perfectly. I plan to test it with REW yet :clap:


----------



## asubert

I want to give a try to this usefull tool. I'm wondering if this tools work on all channel at the same time or if we can define specific correction for each individual channel.

I want to use it for my Home Theatre with 7.1 configuration. How should i proceed?

I have tried REW years ago and it looks like things are getting much easier, by generating a correction file.

I was looking for a software to auto-calibrate the sound (i use my HTPS as a pre-amp conencted to a aplifier in analogue) but it doesn't existe. It loooks like REW+APO Eq is doing almost the work.

Arnaud.


----------



## Matrix86

asubert said:


> I'm wondering if this tools work on all channel at the same time or if we can define specific correction for each individual channel.


Currently Equalizer APO will apply the same set of filters to all channels. This has technical reasons but it is definitely possible to change the implementation to allow setting individual filters. I take this as a feature request.



asubert said:


> I want to use it for my Home Theatre with 7.1 configuration. How should i proceed?


You can begin with subwoofer equalization, which is the task that Equalizer APO is suited best for in its current state.



asubert said:


> I was looking for a software to auto-calibrate the sound (i use my HTPS as a pre-amp conencted to a aplifier in analogue) but it doesn't existe.


Did you have a look at DRC (http://drc-fir.sourceforge.net/)? I never used it myself, but if you don't need low latency and system-wide equalization, using a convolver together with a DRC-generated impulse response might be a solution for you.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

Matrix86 said:


> Did you have a look at DRC (http://drc-fir.sourceforge.net/)? I never used it myself, but if you don't need low latency and system-wide equalization, using a convolver together with a DRC-generated impulse response might be a solution for you.


Another option is the recently announced "Dirac Live Room Correction Suite."


----------



## asubert

Kal Rubinson said:


> Another option is the recently announced "Dirac Live Room Correction Suite."


It looks promising. But the price is out of my budget. It's the price of a mid range receivers.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

asubert said:


> It looks promising. But the price is out of my budget. It's the price of a mid range receivers.


But if you do all the processing in your PC, you never have to pay for a receiver.


----------



## asubert

I tried your software and installed on a win7 32.

I have a Asus xonar hdav and it looks like the apo is not working. I opened the config file and whatever value i change to preamp the sound stay the same. In the sound property there is no enhancement whatsover nor a disvale enhancments box. Is that possible the Asus simply disable the APO. Is there a way to gforce the APO charging even if the sound card is not recognized for such enhancement?

I really need to do something for my subwoofer. REW measurement looks just terrible.


----------



## Matrix86

Equalizer APO currently supports only sound card drivers that are already using APOs. If your sound card driver doesn't use any APOs by itself, it might still be possible to add APO support by adding the needed registry entries. I don't have any sound card to test this, unfortunately, so I can't add this functionality without your help.

May I ask you to execute this command on the command line? (Press Windows key+R and copy&paste the line)


Code:


regedit /e c:\export.reg HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio

It will export the registry path where APOs are associated to sound devices to C:\export.reg. Please send me the resulting file export.reg via PM.


----------



## asubert

I can?t find the MP link. it looks like I can?t send MP???


----------



## asubert

Let s try with this link to the file


----------



## asubert

http://dl.free.fr/nzjbuhUtq

here it is.


----------



## Matrix86

Are you using the loudspeaker output ("Haut-parleurs") or the digital output ("Sortie numérique")?


----------



## asubert

I am using loudspeaker. 8 channels are connected.


----------



## Matrix86

As I read from the .reg file you actually installed Equalizer APO for some outputs of the Realtek sound card and the HDMI output but it is not installed for the loudspeaker output of the Xonar HDAV audio device. Please run the Configurator utility of Equalizer APO and make sure that you install it for the Xonar sound card. It should be possible, I tried it on my PC by partially importing your registry file and running Configurator.


----------



## asubert

It is working. In fact i updated drivers with an alternate driver for xonar: uni xonar. It activated apo, but i forgot to run configurator after updating driver.

Is there a way to apply apo only tu subwoofer? It sounds like in your post i may install apo specifically for this channel.

Thanks anyway for your support and your tool.


----------



## Matrix86

asubert said:


> Is there a way to apply apo only tu subwoofer? It sounds like in your post i may install apo specifically for this channel.


Sorry for the misunderstanding, but this is currently not possible, the filters are applied to all channels. What I meant with "subwoofer equalization" is equalization in the lower frequency range.


----------



## jamieacura

Does this work on Windows 8?

Considering the upgrade before prices go up next month, but won't bother if this EQ is not working....


----------



## Matrix86

I just tried it out on the Windows 8 x64 evaluation. Fortunately, it works as flawlessly as on Windows 7. I didn't need to make any changes as the APO system seems to be completely unchanged, which is good. Therefore you should not have any problems using Equalizer APO after upgrading.


----------



## AudiocRaver

Good news, thanks for checking it out on Windows 8.:T


----------



## jamieacura

Thanks. Just upgraded to Win8. I had to uninstall and reinstall EqualizerAPO after the upgrade, but everything is working fine now.

Thanks again for the great software! :clap:


----------



## AnttiP

Thank you for a great software!

I had a test drive with it and it seems to be working nicely. I was able to make my stereo speaker setup sound noticeably better with just a little effort.

Are you going to implement possibility to adjust each channel separately? That would be great, especially with surround speaker sets. What kind of latency this software causes? I still haven't made enough tests to see if it causes lip sync problem for video sources.

I couldn't find any real reviews or even not too many user comments about Equalizer APO - that's weird because this kind of software can be very useful for many of us! It would be nice to see how this software can compete, quality wise, against "hardware" solutions, like Genelec DSP, Audyssey or external EQs / signal processors.

Ps. You could definitely make some extra money if you develop Equalizer APO more user friendly (=graphical UI) - this kind of almost unique program doesn't have to be free


----------



## byte

I've installed the Equalizer on 2 Win7SP1-64 systems and it works perfectly on both. One system has the built-in realtek and a M-audio Fasttrack and they also both work. The m-audio has no APO settings but the Equalizer installed and worked.

After using it for a few days I have one question/wish: On low sound levels I miss the possibility to add a loudness correction to the sound, these enhancements are no longer selectable in the realtek options. Would it be possible to add a loudness option or another form of Dynamic EQ to the Equalizer?

And thanks for making this very nice piece of software.

Richard

P.S: one small installer issue: the cancel button says "Abbrechen" instead of cancel, no problem for a dutch guy like me living 3KM from the german border but it might be confusing for some .


----------



## patradio

Hi - thanks for making Equalizer APO available. I'm looking forward to being able to use it for system-wide sound on PCs, but I'm struggling to get good results. I've opened audio in Goldwave (a piece of sound editing software) and used its parametric equalizer to find settings which are suitable for boosting vocal frequencies and 
decreasing the volume of background noise. The frequencies I chose are these:

Band 1: cf 60 Hz, width 60, gain -70
Band 2: cf 250 Hz, width 250, gain -20
Band 3: cf 1000 Hz, width 1000, gain 21
Band 4: cf 3500 Hz, width 3500, gain 10
Band 5: cf 11000 Hz, width 11000, gain -10

But when I transfer these across to Equalizer APO, the effect is very different from that of Goldwave. Am I missing something? I'm running Windows 7.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Matrix86

Hello, thank you all for your feedback. As I don't have the time to answer all your questions at once, I will answer in multiple posts.



AnttiP said:


> Are you going to implement possibility to adjust each channel separately? That would be great, especially with surround speaker sets.


Yes, this is the next thing I will implement, it will likely be the main feature of version 0.8.


AnttiP said:


> What kind of latency this software causes? I still haven't made enough tests to see if it causes lip sync problem for video sources.


I made some measurements now using a loop-back connection. Unfortunately, the latency that is caused by the APO system itself seems to be around 10 milliseconds. This is not the fault of Equalizer APO however, as it also happens when enabling other APO effects (like Microsoft Home Theater Effects). The parametric equalizer implemented in Equalizer APO does not create additional latency, because it uses IIR filters, which don't require prebuffering (in contrast to FIR filters).

I think the latency of 10 milliseconds should not be noticable as lip sync issues, as it's not that high. As I read, the Windows mixer causes about 30 milliseconds of latency anyway, so for applications that can tolerate the mixer latency, the APO latency should also be bearable. If your sound card already uses an APO for signal processing (my Creative card uses an APO for CMSS upmixing for example) then Equalizer APO should not increase the latency.



AnttiP said:


> I couldn't find any real reviews or even not too many user comments about Equalizer APO - that's weird because this kind of software can be very useful for many of us! It would be nice to see how this software can compete, quality wise, against "hardware" solutions, like Genelec DSP, Audyssey or external EQs / signal processors.


Although the download numbers are very encouraging now, I think Equalizer APO is still mostly unknown and therefore not reviewed. Maybe someone who owns such hardware could compare the quality of the signal output.


----------



## 2ntense

Great software, what a start! I can't wait for the Multi-Channel version. I'm using this with REW and the UMIK-1 mic, windows 7 and the Xonar ST using the Uni-Driver.


----------



## WDeranged

Signed up to say thanks for your work, I've been desperately searching for a professional audio interface with an onboard EQ but they all cost a fortune, I just wanted to cut the bass to my monitors at night and now I can 

I hope you keep working on the software, if you added a basic tray GUI with the ability to save different EQ profiles you could fill a strangely overlooked niche, maybe accept paypal donations or something.

*edit*

I do have one question, I've uninstalled one of my soundcards and removed all the drivers but I can still see the "EMU E-DSP" listed in the configuration tool, any idea why?


----------



## Matrix86

byte said:


> After using it for a few days I have one question/wish: On low sound levels I miss the possibility to add a loudness correction to the sound, these enhancements are no longer selectable in the realtek options. Would it be possible to add a loudness option or another form of Dynamic EQ to the Equalizer?


Mmh, dynamically changing EQ settings based on sound level is not something that I planned to add, neither is it that easy to implement, but I might consider it in the future.



byte said:


> P.S: one small installer issue: the cancel button says "Abbrechen" instead of cancel, no problem for a dutch guy like me living 3KM from the german border but it might be confusing for some .


Thank you for reporting that issue. Don't know how I could overlook that for so long when testing.


----------



## Matrix86

patradio said:


> I've opened audio in Goldwave (a piece of sound editing software) and used its parametric equalizer to find settings which are suitable for boosting vocal frequencies and
> decreasing the volume of background noise. The frequencies I chose are these:
> 
> Band 1: cf 60 Hz, width 60, gain -70
> Band 2: cf 250 Hz, width 250, gain -20
> Band 3: cf 1000 Hz, width 1000, gain 21
> Band 4: cf 3500 Hz, width 3500, gain 10
> Band 5: cf 11000 Hz, width 11000, gain -10
> 
> But when I transfer these across to Equalizer APO, the effect is very different from that of Goldwave. Am I missing something?


I tried to reproduce your problems. I used the output of the benchmark tool that comes with EqualizerAPO (which outputs a linear sweep, so that you can read the frequency response from the amplitude). First I used GoldWave to apply your PEQ settings to the wav file, then I set the corresponding settings in RoomEQWizard and created an Equalizer APO configuration. Executing the benchmark tool then gave me a result quite similar to GoldWave's result. I attached a pdf file (to work around the forum's resolution limit) which shows the wave files from GoldWave and Equalizer APO in Audacity, together with the frequency response that RoomEQWizard predicts. If you look closely, you can see a difference. Actually, Equalizer APO is closer to RoomEQWizard than GoldWave.

This is the EqualizerAPO configuration that I used (mostly generated by RoomEQWizard):


Code:


Preamp: -20 dB
Filter  1: ON  PK       Fc    60,0 Hz  Gain -70,0 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  2: ON  PK       Fc     250 Hz  Gain -20,0 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  3: ON  PK       Fc   1.000 Hz  Gain  21,0 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  4: ON  PK       Fc   3.500 Hz  Gain  10,0 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  5: ON  PK       Fc  11.000 Hz  Gain -10,0 dB  Q  1,00


----------



## AudioNerd

I have a problem with Equalizer APO. If i use this tool and a filter textfile form Room EQ Wizard i get a limitation in my sound. For example:

If i play a bass intensive song the loudness reduces if there is a lot of bass (bass-drum). If the bass is over the loudness gets back to normal. How can i put this off? I use V0.7


----------



## makzmakz

Amazing work! This just saved me a lot of money - and D/A conversions in the signal chain - instead of buying specific hardware to do this. When the multi channel version comes I will buy a new soundcard with decent analogue outputs instead of using my current on board soundcard and scrapping the old SPDIF for good.


----------



## WDeranged

I've noticed a small issue, windows voice synthesis for Ease of Access is distorted, it might be because support for my sound card (Focusrite Scarlett 2i4) is experimental but when I disable EQ the Microsoft synth voice works properly again.

It's not a big problem, just a curiosity that I thought I'd report.


----------



## SLAYER

Hi guys,just found out about this,however I can not for the life of me get to the domain,i get an error as it were down.

is there another place,I can download it?

thank you.


----------



## JohnM

Site loads fine for me - it is on sourceforge, would be pretty unusual for the domain to be down.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

What a great program! Many thanks.
I've posted links on Assassin's HTPC thread and the USB REW thread at AVS, so, hopefully, you'll get more interest.


----------



## Matrix86

WDeranged said:


> I hope you keep working on the software, if you added a basic tray GUI with the ability to save different EQ profiles you could fill a strangely overlooked niche


I might add something like this in the future, but I'm not sure yet how it will be.


WDeranged said:


> I do have one question, I've uninstalled one of my soundcards and removed all the drivers but I can still see the "EMU E-DSP" listed in the configuration tool, any idea why?


Somehow a registry key must have been left there. Did you uninstall Equalizer APO before removing the drivers?


WDeranged said:


> I've noticed a small issue, windows voice synthesis for Ease of Access is distorted, it might be because support for my sound card (Focusrite Scarlett 2i4) is experimental but when I disable EQ the Microsoft synth voice works properly again.


I tried it myself and can't reproduce the problem. The voice synthesis is undistorted with Equalizer APO active for me. That the installation for your sound card was labeled as "experimental" just means that your sound card driver didn't install an APO by itself, which is a case I could not really test, but I don't think the distortion is related to that. Does the distortion also happen when you remove all of your filters and just have Equalizer APO running without actually doing EQ? Maybe experiment with preamp and see if the distortion persists.


----------



## Matrix86

AudioNerd said:


> If i play a bass intensive song the loudness reduces if there is a lot of bass (bass-drum). If the bass is over the loudness gets back to normal. How can i put this off? I use V0.7


Equalizer APO itself doesn't do any limiting on its output nor does it apply any dynamic loudness correction. This must be caused by a setting in your sound card driver or your audio hardware. You could look into the enhancements tab of your sound device in the control panel and make sure that there are no enhancements selected or have a look into the configuration tool of your sound card if there is one. Also make sure that you apply a negative preamp if your filter configuration results in an amplification above 0 dB.


----------



## WDeranged

Matrix86 said:


> I tried it myself and can't reproduce the problem. The voice synthesis is undistorted with Equalizer APO active for me. That the installation for your sound card was labeled as "experimental" just means that your sound card driver didn't install an APO by itself, which is a case I could not really test, but I don't think the distortion is related to that. Does the distortion also happen when you remove all of your filters and just have Equalizer APO running without actually doing EQ? Maybe experiment with preamp and see if the distortion persists.


Yeah I still get the distortion even with all the filters disabled, the only thing that fixes it is to disable audio enhancements in the sound settings for my card. The distortion is of the bit reduction/aliasing type rather than overdriven volume.

Thanks for your continued efforts


----------



## LastButNotLeast

My system consists of a Pioneer VSX-1020K AVR, Pioneer SP-FS51-LR fronts, SP-C21 center, 2 Architech Pro AP-602 (in-wall) surrounds, Klipsch RW-12d sub, the sub from my old HKTS-14 set, and a DSP-1124P. Oh, and an HTPC! 
I didn't separate the graphs, since I thought the results were more impressive and less confusing with them overlapping.
The red graphs are using REW, the DSP to the subs, and MCACC (which, of course, are different than they were before, but the mic is in a different place, the furniture has probably moved, etc.).
The green lines are the system with no EQ (DSP removed, MCACC memory cleared).
The blue lines are the result of taking the data for the green plot (no smoothing), selecting "generic" equalizer, "full range" speakers, "max boost" to max (15 and 12, respectively) *[edit: John suggests leaving max at the defaults to avoid clipping]*, and exporting the resulting 20 filters (the program's max) to a text file that is read by Equalizer APO. That's it. Done.

 



I have since used the AVR to boost the bass back up 4dB. I haven't had a chance to use REW's new house curve feature, but I plan to try that soon, instead.
As you might imagine, the system sounds better than it ever has before, and the process is ridiculously simple.
Kudos to Jonas Thedering, the generous genius behind freeware Equalizer APO, and, of course, to John Mulcahy, of REW fame.
Michael


----------



## JohnM

LastButNotLeast said:


> The blue lines are the result of taking the data for the green plot (no smoothing), selecting "generic" equalizer, "full range" speakers, "max boost" to max (15 and 12, respectively), and exporting the resulting 20 filters (the program's max) to a text file that is read by Equalizer APO.


You should be quite cautious with allowing high levels of overall boost. You would need to make sure there is a gain adjustment in the equalizer to prevent clipping, and it would be best to measure at a few other positions near the listening position to check the result as the response can vary significantly over quite short distances.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

JohnM said:


> You should be quite cautious with allowing high levels of overall boost. You would need to make sure there is a gain adjustment in the equalizer to prevent clipping, and it would be best to measure at a few other positions near the listening position to check the result as the response can vary significantly over quite short distances.


I noticed the problem with position my first round with REW: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/52923-location-location-location.html#post480551
I'm not home, but now you have me curious about the actual calibration file. I'll have to see what the maximum boost is. 
I don't think clipping would be a problem for me, since my listening volume isn't ear-shattering, but wouldn't it show up on the next run of REW?
My first experiment is going to be looking for the >10kHz I seem to be missing (even if I may not be able to hear it).
Thanks for your input (and, yeah, for the great program).
Michael


----------



## JohnM

LastButNotLeast said:


> I'll have to see what the maximum boost is. I don't think clipping would be a problem for me, since my listening volume isn't ear-shattering, but wouldn't it show up on the next run of REW?


Clipping could occur during the filter processing regardless of the volume you listen at. If the audio has content at close to full scale and the filters have gain, the result will clip. You would then end up playing that clipped content, albeit at a low listening level. It should show up as increased odd order harmonic distortion on the Distortion plots, but best is to avoid it by having an Equalizer APO preamp setting with negative gain to offset the maximum boost of your final EQ curve.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

The highest gain in my file is 18dB. 
Fortunately, the example config file provided for Equalizer APO includes:
Preamp: -6dB
Maybe I'll just leave them at the defaults (which is probably why you have them as defaults in the first place :doh
Michael


----------



## LastButNotLeast

Okay, ran through everything again. One filter has a gain of 8.7dB, and I left the Preamp = -6, so I'm not likely to blow anything up. And it still sounds great.
Thanks again for the advice.
Michael


----------



## |Tch0rT|

Wow thanks for this! I had given up on finding any useful software EQ's. Now I need a mic and dive into REW.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

Not as easy as one would think, but this will help:
http://www.avsforum.com/attachments/69040

Good to "see" you again. Let me know if I can help.
Michael


----------



## trash208

Hello !

I install the software for my sound card "profire2626", it works 2 minutes or less and then stops for no reason, no sound.
I then uninstalled the software, and the problem persists.
I reinstalled the software, and it still works randomly.
I have to turn off my profire then turn it on to get sound again.
I can not get any more either to use properly "ASIO" with my DAW.
Your software does wonders, but then I am forced to use the sound card integrated so that the sound does not cut.
I use my PC for live, and I hope not to have my windows formatter.

Thank you in advance for your help.
(sorry for my English, it is translated by Google)


----------



## Matrix86

trash208 said:


> I install the software for my sound card "profire2626", it works 2 minutes or less and then stops for no reason, no sound.
> I then uninstalled the software, and the problem persists.


If the sound card worked before installing Equalizer APO, but doesn't work after uninstalling it again, this could mean that the sound card driver has been corrupted. You could try to fix that by uninstalling the audio driver *after* uninstalling Equalizer APO und then reinstalling the sound card driver again. You could also try to use a different driver version and see if that works with Eq. APO.

As to the problem of Equalizer APO working sporadically, I don't know why that could happen. To help me, you could try to collect more information about the cause: 

Open regedit.exe and navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\EqualizerAPO, there set the value EnableTrace from false to true. 
Play sound and wait for it to cut after 2 minutes.
Send me the file C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\Temp\EqualizerAPO.log (via PM or upload to some place I can download from)


----------



## trash208

thank you for your help!
here is the log:


*Spoiler* 



2013-05-05 23:04:26.909 BEAB2080 (EqualizerAPO.cpp:92): (TRACE) Initialize
2013-05-05 23:04:26.910 BEAB2080 (EqualizerAPO.cpp:114): (TRACE) Endpoint GUID: {471C3D15-B073-4DBA-8F9D-A202688B1DC8}
2013-05-05 23:04:26.910 BEAB2080 (EqualizerAPO.cpp:131): (TRACE) Child APO GUID: !KEY
2013-05-05 23:04:26.911 BEAB2080 (EqualizerAPO.cpp:197): (TRACE) RequestedInputFormat = { 00000003, 2, 4, 32, 44100.000000, 00000003 }
2013-05-05 23:04:26.919 652474B0 (EqualizerAPO.cpp:92): (TRACE) Initialize
2013-05-05 23:04:26.920 652474B0 (EqualizerAPO.cpp:114): (TRACE) Endpoint GUID: {471C3D15-B073-4DBA-8F9D-A202688B1DC8}
2013-05-05 23:04:26.921 652474B0 (EqualizerAPO.cpp:131): (TRACE) Child APO GUID: !KEY
2013-05-05 23:04:26.922 652474B0 (EqualizerAPO.cpp:197): (TRACE) RequestedInputFormat = { 00000003, 2, 4, 32, 44100.000000, 00000003 }
2013-05-05 23:04:26.924 652474B0 (EqualizerAPO.cpp:197): (TRACE) RequestedInputFormat = { 00000003, 2, 4, 32, 44100.000000, 00000003 }
2013-05-05 23:04:26.924 65247530 (ParametricEQ.cpp:138): (TRACE) Loading configuration from C:\Program Files\EqualizerAPO\config\config.txt
2013-05-05 23:04:26.925 65247530 (ParametricEQ.cpp:263): (TRACE) Setting preamp to -6 dB
2013-05-05 23:04:26.926 65247530 (ParametricEQ.cpp:138): (TRACE) Loading configuration from C:\Program Files\EqualizerAPO\config\ecm8000.txt
2013-05-05 23:04:26.927 65247530 (ParametricEQ.cpp:248): (TRACE) Adding filter with center frequency 202 Hz, gain -10.7 dB and Q 4.91
2013-05-05 23:04:26.927 65247530 (ParametricEQ.cpp:248): (TRACE) Adding filter with center frequency 219 Hz, gain 6.1 dB and Q 5
2013-05-05 23:04:26.928 65247530 (ParametricEQ.cpp:248): (TRACE) Adding filter with center frequency 828 Hz, gain -7.5 dB and Q 6.7
2013-05-05 23:04:26.929 65247530 (ParametricEQ.cpp:248): (TRACE) Adding filter with center frequency 107 Hz, gain -12.3 dB and Q 11.21
2013-05-05 23:04:26.930 65247530 (ParametricEQ.cpp:248): (TRACE) Adding filter with center frequency 626 Hz, gain -7.3 dB and Q 8.89
2013-05-05 23:04:26.930 65247530 (ParametricEQ.cpp:248): (TRACE) Adding filter with center frequency 47.6 Hz, gain -3 dB and Q 8.6
2013-05-05 23:04:26.931 65247530 (ParametricEQ.cpp:248): (TRACE) Adding filter with center frequency 174 Hz, gain -7.4 dB and Q 18.1
2013-05-05 23:04:26.932 65247530 (ParametricEQ.cpp:248): (TRACE) Adding filter with center frequency 544 Hz, gain -8 dB and Q 24.12
2013-05-05 23:04:26.933 65247530 (ParametricEQ.cpp:248): (TRACE) Adding filter with center frequency 378 Hz, gain -7.6 dB and Q 44.99
2013-05-05 23:04:26.933 65247530 (ParametricEQ.cpp:248): (TRACE) Adding filter with center frequency 320 Hz, gain -4.8 dB and Q 45.52
2013-05-05 23:04:26.934 65247530 (ParametricEQ.cpp:248): (TRACE) Adding filter with center frequency 451 Hz, gain -5.6 dB and Q 2.42
2013-05-05 23:04:26.935 65247530 (ParametricEQ.cpp:248): (TRACE) Adding filter with center frequency 4968 Hz, gain -11.4 dB and Q 4.74
2013-05-05 23:04:26.935 65247530 (ParametricEQ.cpp:248): (TRACE) Adding filter with center frequency 5404 Hz, gain 4.7 dB and Q 2.69
2013-05-05 23:04:26.936 65247530 (ParametricEQ.cpp:248): (TRACE) Adding filter with center frequency 4171 Hz, gain 3 dB and Q 2.97
2013-05-05 23:04:26.937 65247530 (ParametricEQ.cpp:248): (TRACE) Adding filter with center frequency 1052 Hz, gain -5.6 dB and Q 8.17
2013-05-05 23:04:26.937 65247530 (ParametricEQ.cpp:248): (TRACE) Adding filter with center frequency 4287 Hz, gain -5.3 dB and Q 9.34
2013-05-05 23:04:26.938 65247530 (ParametricEQ.cpp:248): (TRACE) Adding filter with center frequency 137 Hz, gain 6 dB and Q 10
2013-05-05 23:04:26.939 65247530 (ParametricEQ.cpp:131): (TRACE) 17 filters loaded
2013-05-05 23:04:26.940 65247530 (ParametricEQ.cpp:118): (TRACE) Successfully created directory change notification thread for C:\Program Files\EqualizerAPO\config and its subtree




And I see that this is not the fault of your software ... right?

The problem is systematic when I do right click in my task bar on a folder to open a new file.

I will uninstall the driver after equalizerAPO and check if it works.

Edit : Without EQAPO and Driver , still unstable ... I do not know where to look now !

Edit 2 : With driver and without EQAPO, more stable ... there is still the problem of the famous right-click, but less frequent

Edit 3 : forget the right click, it "works" even when I open a folder on my desktop.


----------



## billyo

This software is amazing Matrix! 

Thanks a million for writing it - Some time ago I spend ages looking for something that didnt involve mucking around with VST plug ins and VACs - and you've done it!


----------



## phazer99

Great software, made a huge improvement in bass quality at my friends place. Are you working on support for different filters for each channel? If not, I might look at the source and take a stab at it myself.


----------



## silent117

Thank you for this nice piece of software!

Currently I use this equalizer solely for measurements with filters (to tune and optimize the filters), since I've found no other way of implementing the filters during REW measurements.

I eagerly await your v0.8 release with single channel equalization, since then it becomes a lightweight and systemwide solution for digital room correction. I guess your EQ will see some heavy usage on my PC then


----------



## trash208

Hello,
I finally formatted my windows, installed my profire then installed EqualizerAPO ... and it works!
I had to change too many things in my search for perfect equalization and it probably made ​​my system unstable!

In any case, thank you very much for this great software.

Edit : After having format, I still had the same problem after a few days.

It is a problem in the Profire! many users have the same trouble with windows7 / 8 64bit.
I'm not saying it will solve the problem for everyone, but in the Preferences windows for sound playback in properties, remove the authorization to take exclusive control.
change the location of the firewire cable into your profire, and at worst, change firewire card. it has fixed my problem.

I hope it will help someone.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

LastButNotLeast said:


> Not as easy as one would think, but this will help:
> http://www.avsforum.com/attachments/69040
> 
> Good to "see" you again. Let me know if I can help.
> Michael


Good to see you too. Hitachi RP HD CRT! hehe though mine sits in the basement these days.

Yeah REW looks pretty complicated, part of why I haven't dived into it yet. I really need a mic though. Thinking of the UMIK-1 from MiniDSP so I don't have to buy an SPL meter too (though I should).

I did install the software EQ on my main PC rig to test with it but I haven't played around with it too much. Like I said I need a mic then I'll install it on my HTPC. One of these days pretty soon, I got the tweaking itch.


----------



## trash208

apparently, I have no luck.
My profire is now stable, but I can not install EQAPO.
Here is the error it shows me:

http://hpics.li/3c18dcf

Any idea?


----------



## Matrix86

trash208 said:


> Here is the error it shows me:
> 
> http://hpics.li/3c18dcf


From your previous post I thought that you had already installed Equalizer APO successfully. Anyway, this error points to a special case that is not yet supported in the Configurator version 0.7. I implemented support for that case in version 0.8, which is coming very soon, so the easiest solution for you might be to wait for 0.8.


----------



## trash208

I edited the post! After several days the problem is back.

Thank you for your reply, I'll wait for 0.8.


----------



## roomtuner

VERY nice program! I've tried using it under a 64-bit OS with quad-core processor nd it works great! Thanks! I like it well enough that I was considering building a front-end for it, based on the filter options present in REW, however I discovered that only the PK filters were usable. Any plans to implement 1 or more of the other filter types? Thanks!


----------



## Matrix86

roomtuner said:


> Any plans to implement 1 or more of the other filter types?


Not "plans", they are already implemented. 
Version 0.8 will support all filter types of the "Generic" equalizer.


----------



## Matrix86

Version 0.8 is available now!

The main features are support for per-channel filter configuration, additional filter types and installation to capture devices. More detailed information is contained in the readme.txt file in the files section on SourceForge and, of course, in the updated documentation.

Please report any problems you encounter.


----------



## billyo

Fantastic!:clap:


----------



## trash208

Hello,
I had an error in the configuration of the 0.8 : 
http://hpics.li/c9d1c16


----------



## Matrix86

trash208 said:


> I had an error in the configuration of the 0.8 :
> http://hpics.li/c9d1c16


I tried to reproduce the problem and there was in fact still a bug in the Configurator for that case. As I do not want to create a new version for such a small fix I did a "rerelease" of version 0.8 (I know this is problematic, but it should not bother most users). Please redownload version 0.8 and try again.


----------



## trash208

I understand this is quite normal.

So I have download a second time, and re-installed. There are no more worries, everything goes smoothly!
Thanks !


----------



## roomtuner

That is absolutely cool on the new filters! Thanks!!! Gonna work on finishing the slider gui for it now - again, a huge THANK YOU for implementing those new filters!!!


----------



## LastButNotLeast

Matrix86 said:


> I tried to reproduce the problem and there was in fact still a bug in the Configurator for that case. As I do not want to create a new version for such a small fix I did a "rerelease" of version 0.8 (I know this is problematic, but it should not bother most users). Please redownload version 0.8 and try again.


That would make it 0.81, which would confuse no one.
:nerd:


----------



## WDeranged

Thanks for keeping up your work, I notice that the Microsoft synth voices are working properly now


----------



## snarfty

Hey Matrix86
Just want to say that this is a great piece of software and it works great with my Asus Xonar STX. Just wondering if your planning of impementing other controls in your software such as delay and phase correction? At the moment I am using FFDShow to create my delays however It isn't possible to get all audio sources on the PC to use FFDShow.
THanks Again
Snarfty


----------



## LastButNotLeast

Just to demonstrate how amazing this program is, I want to show that I was able to smooth out the response of my BUTTKICKER!
The gold line is the original curve. The purple line is after two filters added with E-APO.
I can't imagine any other way of doing that!
:clap:


----------



## LastButNotLeast

Unfortunately (or maybe fortunately, since otherwise I might NEVER finish with this :dumbcrazy, my legacy setup for REW doesn't let me easily calibrate each speaker individually, so I'm still settling for doing all 5.2 at once.
Knowing what I now know about filters and their corresponding numbers (and that they are irrelevant, in case you missed that), I removed all my existing eq except for MCACC's settings for distance and level. I then ran REW four consecutive times, each time adding the resulting filter file to Equalizer APO.
In other words, I started with no eq, ran REW, exported those filters to E-APO, then ran REW again, exported THOSE filters to E-APO, and so on, until I had four sets of filters in my config file.
Here are my results:
The purple line is no eq except MCACC's distance and level settings.The blue line is with the filters in E-APO. Note that my subs only go to the low 20Hz; the graph extending below that is a Buttkicker.
NO smoothing!



This is the rest of the range with 1/12 smoothing.

 

Jonas, thanks again for an outstanding program and the support that got me to this point. My mundane (relative to most in these parts) system sounds FABULOUS! :wave:
Michael


----------



## rolle

hello Matrix86, 
is the EQ not running in WIN XP ? 
here my error: 
RegDeleteKeyExW not found in DLL "ADVAP132.dll" 
many thanks Bernd


----------



## Matrix86

snarfty said:


> Just wondering if your planning of impementing other controls in your software such as delay and phase correction?


Delay is basically something an AV receiver or the soundcard driver could do, but as it should be easy to implement, I might add it in the future. I'm not sure how to implement phase correction however.



rolle said:


> is the EQ not running in WIN XP ?


Minimum requirement is Windows Vista, however only Windows 7 and 8 have been tested.


----------



## rolle

OK, thanks. 
I have buy Win 7


----------



## billyo

Hiya

Amazing software here. I'm playing around with it and REW and the pair of them make for a more sophisticated audio machine than I ever dreamed of.

Just wondering whether the equalization is also applied to Dolby/DTS encoded audio?

I can see that its possible to apply the equalisation to different channels, but its almost too good to be true to start thinking that it could equalize each channel from a Dolby/DTS channel individually using this.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

Equalization is applied to whatever signal is being output to your AVR; the software doesn't know or care. Equalization just assures a flat response, whatever the source. Of course, some sources are going to be better than others.


----------



## Matrix86

billyo said:


> Just wondering whether the equalization is also applied to Dolby/DTS encoded audio?
> 
> I can see that its possible to apply the equalisation to different channels, but its almost too good to be true to start thinking that it could equalize each channel from a Dolby/DTS channel individually using this.


APOs can only process unencoded audio streams. This means that the Dolby/DTS bitstream has to be decoded by your audio/video player so that it reaches Equalizer APO in unencoded form. After equalization, Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect could be used to reencode to a bitstream for streaming to an AV receiver, but of course that's only supported on select hardware. If your sound card does not support reencoding to bitstream, you will have to either use analog outputs or HDMI LPCM output, because SPDIF only supports two channels for uncompressed audio.


----------



## billyo

Matrix86 said:


> APOs can only process unencoded audio streams.


I figured that was probably the case, but was hoping it wasn't.

At the moment I'm using a toslink connection as my receiver is 10 years old, but will soonish upgrade and then I'll be connecting via my HTPC's ATI HD5450 video card using HDMI.

The codec pack is Shark007 and around the web there is suggestion that Shark codecs can output multichannel LPCM (usually something that people *don't* want!).

When I get time, I'll have a play around with Shark's settings and listen to audio via HDMI through my TV speakers :yikes: ... if I set the pre-amp gain to -21dB, I should be able to tell if its having an effect on a Dolby source.

Kind of still learning the complex world of audio encoding, so I hope that this plan makes sense.


----------



## billyo

Good news (I think!)

Although my experiment with HDMI into my TV speakers didnt work, I figure its probably got more to do with the television.

By staying with spdif, I could tell the Shark007 codecs to decode a Dolby surround stream to 2 channel PCM which I saw flick the symbol from DDigital to PCM on my receiver and heard audible equalisation by setting the pre-amp to -21 dB.

Conversely, by telling the codec to bitstream to the receiver, I lost the equalisation and saw the receiver switch from PCM to DDigital.

:sweat: I'm sort of surprised it was that easy


----------



## Matrix86

billyo said:


> Good news (I think!)
> 
> [...]
> 
> By staying with spdif, I could tell the Shark007 codecs to decode a Dolby surround stream to 2 channel PCM which I saw flick the symbol from DDigital to PCM on my receiver and heard audible equalisation by setting the pre-amp to -21 dB. [...]


So your codec pack supports decoding the Dolby Digital streams, which is already something. But unfortunately, that's only the easiest part. My previous experiences with uncompressed multichannel audio over HDMI have been quite negative (multichannel not working in all applications, they are mostly outputting only two channels), so it's still not sure that it will work when you have a receiver supporting HDMI. Please share your results when you get there.


----------



## billyo

Matrix86 said:


> So your codec pack supports decoding the Dolby Digital streams, which is already something. But unfortunately, that's only the easiest part. My previous experiences with uncompressed multichannel audio over HDMI have been quite negative (multichannel not working in all applications, they are mostly outputting only two channels), so it's still not sure that it will work when you have a receiver supporting HDMI. Please share your results when you get there.


Have you tried Shark007 codecs? The options I used are easily found under the audio tab - just switch the output to Analogue and set the speaker config to 5.1 (override the default) - close the codec dialogue and whatever player you are using and then restart them (no need for a reboot).

It would be easy for someone who had a more modern receiver to give it a try... maybe someone could attempt it?


----------



## WaltsAudio

I'm working on installing REW so I can use this parametric EQ from sourceforge that requires REW.

I have some ASIO drivers installed that are essential to my recording equipment (TASCAM series multichannel USB interfaces). I want to use REW and this APO only for the sound of this notebook computer through its own speakers (or whatever get plugged into its headphone jack).

Is there any chance that the APO will interfere with the ASIO drivers I currently use for my external recording interfaces or are APOs and ASIOs completely unrelated?

Thanks in advance for any advice/education in this area!


----------



## billyo

Matrix86 said:


> So your codec pack supports decoding the Dolby Digital streams, which is already something. But unfortunately, that's only the easiest part. My previous experiences with uncompressed multichannel audio over HDMI have been quite negative (multichannel not working in all applications, they are mostly outputting only two channels), so it's still not sure that it will work when you have a receiver supporting HDMI. Please share your results when you get there.


I checked with the author of Shark007 codecs and he said that a default install of his codecs will do what we need - i.e. stream the multiple channels of PCM from a Dolby/DTS source over HDMI.

(See http://shark007.net/forum/Thread-Send-multiple-channels-of-PCM-over-HDMI?pid=33796#pid33796_

I'm hoping that someone can give it a try if I say "Please" :bigsmile:


----------



## davidburn

Really great program and one I've been looking for as I mainly play most my media through the PC.

I have a problem though, any changes I make to the config file have nil effect to the sound through my receiver? 

I'm using HDMI out from my PC direct to my Onkyo receiver. No enhancement are selected but am out putting 5.1 through the sound card via HDMI and the program is installed for HDMI and seems to be working as the instructions indicate.

Please let me know if im doing something wrong.

Dave.


----------



## AudiocRaver

billyo said:


> I checked with the author of Shark007 codecs and he said that a default install of his codecs will do what we need - i.e. stream the multiple channels of PCM from a Dolby/DTS source over HDMI.
> 
> (See http://shark007.net/forum/Thread-Send-multiple-channels-of-PCM-over-HDMI?pid=33796#pid33796_
> 
> I'm hoping that someone can give it a try if I say "Please" :bigsmile:


I had that problem, never did get it solved, Didn't think of the Shark007 codecs. Have to put it on my list of things to try when I get back to that project.


----------



## davidburn

davidburn said:


> Really great program and one I've been looking for as I mainly play most my media through the PC.
> 
> I have a problem though, any changes I make to the config file have nil effect to the sound through my receiver?
> 
> I'm using HDMI out from my PC direct to my Onkyo receiver. No enhancement are selected but am out putting 5.1 through the sound card via HDMI and the program is installed for HDMI and seems to be working as the instructions indicate.
> 
> Please let me know if im doing something wrong.
> 
> Dave.


All good, read the trouble shooting and worked it out.

Great Software!

Thanks 

Dave.


----------



## xxxx5

first of all, forgive my poor english.
APO eq is really great. Instead of buying an Antimode (hardware) to correct my sub (10-120Hz). I now use APOeq to cover 10-16kHz

To equalize my 5.1 system (connected with my PCHC via HDMI of my ATI card), I use REW with Asio4all (need to desactivate audiosrv service for asio4all to work) to send data to each channel. After that I create the filters for each channel and put it in config.txt file THEN to use it with APO I reactivate audiosrv
Now my question : Is calculate filters in Asio4all mode and using it with Directsound is a good way to do ?
in other words, what is the effect of changing the output mode in REW on the filter calculation


----------



## AudiocRaver

xxxx5 said:


> first of all, forgive my poor english.
> APO eq is really great. Instead of buying an Antimode (hardware) to correct my sub (10-120Hz). I now use APOeq to cover 10-16kHz
> 
> To equalize my 5.1 system (connected with my PCHC via HDMI of my ATI card), I use REW with Asio4all (need to desactivate audiosrv service for asio4all to work) to send data to each channel. After that I create the filters for each channel and put it in config.txt file THEN to use it with APO I reactivate audiosrv
> Now my question : Is calculate filters in Asio4all mode and using it with Directsound is a good way to do ?
> in other words, what is the effect of changing the output mode in REW on the filter calculation


Welcome to Home Theater Shack!

Changing the I/O mode will have no effect on filter values, it is perfectly safe. I go back and forth all the time as different applications demand.


----------



## xxxx5

thanks for the answer.


----------



## xxxx5

good morning ( it 8:40 AM here in france), it's me again.
1) In the config.txt file i would like to include: c:\Users\michel\Documents\filter.txt and can't succeeded
i try with and without single and double quote with and without \ , \\ , /, // 

2) for filtrer >1Khz REW insert à blank after the thousand (1 234 Hz) when saving in text mode and APOEq does'nt recognize this format. I have to suppress it manually. Could the developper take the region format in account


----------



## AudiocRaver

xxxx5 said:


> good morning ( it 8:40 AM here in france), it's me again.
> 1) In the config.txt file i would like to include: c:\Users\michel\Documents\filter.txt and can't succeeded
> i try with and without single and double quote with and without \ , \\ , /, //
> 
> 2) for filtrer >1Khz REW insert à blank after the thousand (1 234 Hz) when saving in text mode and APOEq does'nt recognize this format. I have to suppress it manually. Could the developper take the region format in account


try ...\My Documents\,,,


----------



## xxxx5

in fact the problem is not with My documents but before
Include: c:\Users\filter.txt works but 
c:\Users\michel\filter.txt and 
c:\Users\All Users\filter.txt doesn't work
i also try c:\Utilisateurs\michel\filter.txt (users in french) but it doesn't work
c:\Users\Default\filter.txt and c:\Users\Public\filter.txt WORKS


----------



## AudiocRaver

Sounds like you found it! Good detective work!


----------



## LastButNotLeast

xxxx5 said:


> 2) for filtrer >1Khz REW insert à blank after the thousand (1 234 Hz) when saving in text mode and APOEq does'nt recognize this format. I have to suppress it manually. Could the developper take the region format in account


That's a function of REW, so I don't think changing E-APO will help you. Did you try using the FBQ2496 equalizer setting instead?
[The only other one that works is "generic," which is the one I assume you used before]

And for the other problem, if \Users\filter.txt works, then why don't you just put the filter.txt file there (or somewhere it does work, rather than trying to force it to work somewhere else)?


----------



## xxxx5

- it's not relate to filter choice
with FBQ2496 you have : Filter 12: ON PEQ Fc 1 483 Hz Gain -1,5 dB BW Oct 1,500
and again the blank in "1 483" is not recognize by E-APO 
but if you suppress the blank Filter 12: ON PEQ Fc 1483 Hz Gain -1,5 dB BW Oct 1,500 works as do generic filter

as you can see -1,5 dB in french and 1.5 db en english works (like 1483,26 Hz and 1483.26 Hz)
REW uses region choice to format his number but E-APO don't. It's an E-APO bug.

- I agree that some folders work and i can put files in this directory (and in fact that's what i do) but I would like to understand why i can't read my home directory with E-APO.


----------



## xxxx5

for the space character problem in number, i try to modify the region setting in windows parameters
- if i choice "English (USA)", filters in REW appears like 1,234.56 OK
- if i choice "france", filters in REW appears like 1 234, 56 OK in REW no OK in E-APO
- if i choice "france", and modify format number to suppress space , filters in REW continue to appears like 1 234, 56 no OK in REW
So we have two problems, one with REW windows number format not correctly used, one with E-APO who could'nt treat space in number
PS both problems ( number and file in users directory) are reproduiced in two PC, one at home and one at office

in fact, after further investigation, i note that ibn E-APO
-english or france region are not taken in account
2,000 and 2.000 mean 2000 ( and 2 000 does'nt work )
2,000.11 (english syntax) does'nt work


----------



## LastButNotLeast

But there is a solution (in any language)! You're heading in the right direction.
This is Vista. Click on "Customize this format."

 

Change "digit grouping"

 



:bigsmile:


----------



## xxxx5

i agree, that's exactly what i do.... but the results was what i said in my last message where i told :
" i try to modify the region setting in windows parameters"......
......it does'nt work
(win7 x64)


----------



## LastButNotLeast

Okay, so here's Win 7:

 



How is it not working?


----------



## xxxx5

i repeat, i try that and it doesnt work


LastButNotLeast said:


> How is it not working?


i explain in post #99


----------



## LastButNotLeast

If you're still getting spaces after changing "digit grouping" to no spaces, then I'm afraid you're going to have to find someone using the OS in French for help. Sorry, and good luck.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

I think I already said thanks for this but I'm going to say thanks again. I finally got around to installing it on my HTPC after I've taken some REW measurements and generated some EQ filters. I setup the config.txt for Equalizer APO to be shared over the network so I can sit at the listening position with my laptop while editing the text file and hear the changes in real time.  So awesome!


----------



## xxxx5

as as say before :
To equalize my 5.1 system (connected with my PCHC via HDMI of my ATI card), I use REW with Asio4all (need to desactivate audiosrv service for asio4all to work) to send data to each channel. After that I create the filters for each channel and put it in config.txt file THEN to use it with APO I reactivate audiosrv.
but for the moment each channel (configure in small) is equalize with the sub ON including sub itself.
I just try to equalize them with sub OFF, then turn on sub to equalize sub alone. 
Obviously, the two methods do not create the same set of filters.
what is the best way ?


----------



## Matrix86

xxxx5 said:


> - it's not relate to filter choice
> with FBQ2496 you have : Filter 12: ON PEQ Fc 1 483 Hz Gain -1,5 dB BW Oct 1,500
> and again the blank in "1 483" is not recognize by E-APO
> but if you suppress the blank Filter 12: ON PEQ Fc 1483 Hz Gain -1,5 dB BW Oct 1,500 works as do generic filter
> 
> as you can see -1,5 dB in french and 1.5 db en english works (like 1483,26 Hz and 1483.26 Hz)
> REW uses region choice to format his number but E-APO don't. It's an E-APO bug.


REW's text file export format seems not to be designed for interpretation by other programs but just for human readability. That's why it uses the regional formatting of numbers. Equalizer APO doesn't take the current locale into account because I want the filter file format to be usable for exchange without locale problems. So you are right, it's an E-APO bug, which I will fix in the next release by allowing space characters in the frequency parameter. But this is not coming soon.

As an intermediate solution, I propose the following:

Download the JAR file version of RoomEQWizard (which was meant for Linux originally but works equally well on Windows).
Extract it and put a file run.bat into the folder where the *.jar files reside.
Open the run.bat with your favorite text editor and put the following line into it:


Code:


start javaw -Duser.language=en -Duser.country=US -jar RoomEQ_Wizard_obf.jar


Run RoomEQWizard by double clicking this .bat file. It will make REW use the english locale for number formats.



xxxx5 said:


> - I agree that some folders work and i can put files in this directory (and in fact that's what i do) but I would like to understand why i can't read my home directory with E-APO.


This is a permission problem. Equalizer APO is running inside a service (audiosrv as you know). Therefore it's not using your user account to access files but the account "Local Service". When you put a file into your home directory, it's normally not accessible to "Local Service". This is the reason Equalizer APO creates a config directory in the installation process, with additional permissions so that any user can read and write it. To make the file in your home directory accessible to E-APO, you have to edit its security settings: Add the user Local Service (Service Local in french Windows, I think) to the security tab in the file's properties and make sure that it has at least the "Read" permission.

I do not recommend using files outside of E-APO's config directory however, as only the config directory and its subtree is monitored for changes. This means that changing the file in your home directory will not make E-APO reload its configuration, you either have to also change a file in the config directory or stop all your running audio applications and restart them/restart playback, which is much less convenient.


----------



## xxxx5

thanks for your interest in my problem
-i try your solution : start javaw -Duser.language=en -Duser.country=US -jar RoomEQ_Wizard_obf.jar
but in REW, device input and output boxes are empty. NOK

(if i load an old save and find again filters, REW create filters with comma (2,239 hz) OK for E-APO)

- for the second problem, if you monitor only config directory, i will stay in this dir.
by the way, if your are the developer, your software are really great

edit : with click on RoomEQ_Wizard_obf.jar => boxes are not empty so your cmdline are probably wrong (but i don't know where of course)

edit2 PS win7x64 :
Error loading win32com: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no win32com in java.library.path
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: C:\Program Files (x86)\Room EQ Wizard V5\jasiohost.dll: Can't load IA 32-bit .dll on a AMD 64-bit platform


----------



## Matrix86

xxxx5 said:


> edit : with click on RoomEQ_Wizard_obf.jar => boxes are not empty so your cmdline are probably wrong (but i don't know where of course)
> 
> edit2 PS win7x64 :
> Error loading win32com: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no win32com in java.library.path
> Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: C:\Program Files (x86)\Room EQ Wizard V5\jasiohost.dll: Can't load IA 32-bit .dll on a AMD 64-bit platform


Ok, this lead me to try it on 64 bit Windows (still using 32 bit myself). As I found out, the problem is that a 64 bit JVM is used, which REW can't handle unfortunately. Change the run.bat to this and it should work:


Code:


start %SystemRoot%\SysWOW64\javaw -Duser.language=en -Duser.country=US -jar RoomEQ_Wizard_obf.jar




xxxx5 said:


> by the way, if your are the developer, your software are really great


I am, thank you


----------



## xxxx5

it works
thanks again


----------



## pmt257

HI, I have installed Equalizer APO on my Windows 7 64bit Machine. 

I have set it up to install the APO on my laptops HP output. However when I Uncheck "Disable System Effects" I get no sound out the the HP jack or internal speakers. If I check the box, I get signal to the jack. I noticed that with the box unchecked in the Windows Sound mixer, I can see signal for the application, however no signal on the output fader.

I enabeld traces in the registry and Equalizer APO produced this log file:

2013-08-24 19:50:30.563 01FEC470 (EqualizerAPO.cpp:92): (TRACE) Initialize
2013-08-24 19:50:30.563 01FEC470 (EqualizerAPO.cpp:114): (TRACE) Endpoint GUID: {67CC9701-78AE-4CF2-86DA-DEBA51ED9670}
2013-08-24 19:50:30.564 01FEC470 (EqualizerAPO.cpp:138): (TRACE) Child APO GUID: {BBB6B5C5-E723-4703-9A5D-92F94C5EE034}
2013-08-24 19:50:30.574 01FEC470 (EqualizerAPO.cpp:182): (TRACE) Successfully created and initialized child APO
2013-08-24 19:50:30.577 01FEC470 (EqualizerAPO.cpp:281): (TRACE) Success in LockForProcess of child apo
2013-08-24 19:50:30.577 01FEC470 (EqualizerAPO.cpp:204): (TRACE) RequestedInputFormat = { 00000003, 2, 4, 32, 48000.000000, 00000003 }
2013-08-24 19:50:30.578 01FEC470 (EqualizerAPO.cpp:216): (TRACE) Output format = { 00000003, 2, 4, 32, 48000.000000, 00000000 }
2013-08-24 19:50:30.578 01FEC470 (EqualizerAPO.cpp:223): (TRACE) Success in IsInputFormatSupported of child apo
2013-08-24 19:50:30.579 01FEC470 (EqualizerAPO.cpp:302): (TRACE) Input format in LockForProcess = { 00000003, 2, 4, 32, 48000.000000, 00000003 }
2013-08-24 19:50:30.579 01FEC470 (EqualizerAPO.cpp:314): (TRACE) Output format in LockForProcess = { 00000003, 2, 4, 32, 48000.000000, 00000000 }
2013-08-24 19:50:30.580 01FEC4F0 (ParametricEQ.cpp:171): (TRACE) 2 channels for this device: L R
2013-08-24 19:50:30.580 01FEC4F0 (ParametricEQ.cpp:243): (TRACE) Loading configuration from C:\Program Files\EqualizerAPO\config\config.txt
2013-08-24 19:50:30.581 01FEC4F0 (ParametricEQ.cpp:564): (TRACE) Adjusting preamp by -6 dB
2013-08-24 19:50:30.582 01FEC4F0 (ParametricEQ.cpp:243): (TRACE) Loading configuration from C:\Program Files\EqualizerAPO\config\example.txt
2013-08-24 19:50:30.583 01FEC4F0 (ParametricEQ.cpp:530): (TRACE) Adding peaking filter with frequency 20 Hz, gain 4 dB and Q 1
2013-08-24 19:50:30.583 01FEC4F0 (ParametricEQ.cpp:530): (TRACE) Adding peaking filter with frequency 45 Hz, gain 2 dB and Q 1
2013-08-24 19:50:30.584 01FEC4F0 (ParametricEQ.cpp:238): (TRACE) 4 filters loaded: L:2 R:2
2013-08-24 19:50:30.584 01FEC4F0 (ParametricEQ.cpp:194): (TRACE) Successfully created directory change notification thread for C:\Program Files\EqualizerAPO\config and its subtree


----------



## Matrix86

pmt257 said:


> However when I Uncheck "Disable System Effects" I get no sound out the the HP jack or internal speakers. If I check the box, I get signal to the jack. I noticed that with the box unchecked in the Windows Sound mixer, I can see signal for the application, however no signal on the output fader.
> 
> I enabeld traces in the registry and Equalizer APO produced this log file:
> 
> [...]


The logfile you provided looks completely unsuspicious, so there's no obvious problem with E-APO. You could try the following steps:

Uninstall Equalizer APO again and see if you get sound with "Disable System Effects" still unchecked, to check if the sound driver's APO causes the problem.
Try version 0.7 of E-APO (after uninstalling version 0.8!), which installs the APO in a different "location" in the audio path.


----------



## Matrix86

xxxx5 said:


> as as say before :
> To equalize my 5.1 system (connected with my PCHC via HDMI of my ATI card), I use REW with Asio4all (need to desactivate audiosrv service for asio4all to work) to send data to each channel. After that I create the filters for each channel and put it in config.txt file THEN to use it with APO I reactivate audiosrv.
> but for the moment each channel (configure in small) is equalize with the sub ON including sub itself.
> I just try to equalize them with sub OFF, then turn on sub to equalize sub alone.
> Obviously, the two methods do not create the same set of filters.
> what is the best way ?


Many sound systems do bass redirection to the subwoofer channel. If there's no redirection, then it should not matter if you enable the subwoofer while measuring the other channels. But as you see a difference, your system uses bass redirection.

Therefore, measuring the other channels with the sub turned off leads to a wrong measurement, as it will not take into account the sound your subwoofer will put out when sound is fed to the other channels. Thus, the first method should deliver better results.

To verify the result, you can measure again after completing the EQ configuration, but this time not through ASIO but using the normal "Java" audio output, without routing to a specific channel. Then you see the resulting frequency response as if playing back a normal stereo source. You should see a better equalization here using the first method (measuring with subwoofer on).

If you have only one speaker for the low frequencies anyway, you could also use this measurement to create the filters for the lower frequency range and just apply it to all channels and then just create individual filter sets for the higher frequencies (see where the frequency responses for the channels begin to differ).


----------



## xxxx5

> Therefore, measuring the other channels with the sub turned off leads to a wrong measurement, as it will not take into account the sound your subwoofer will put out when sound is fed to the other channels. Thus, the first method should deliver better results.
> 
> To verify the result, you can measure again after completing the EQ configuration, but this time not through ASIO but using the normal "Java" audio output, without routing to a specific channel. Then you see the resulting frequency response as if playing back a normal stereo source. You should see a better equalization here using the first method (measuring with subwoofer on).


i was arrived at the same conclusion


> If you have only one speaker for the low frequencies anyway, you could also use this measurement to create the filters for the lower frequency range and just apply it to all channels and then just create individual filter sets for the higher frequencies (see where the frequency responses for the channels begin to differ).


i did not think of this possibility, i will try (i have only one sub of course). Do you think this method is better then the one above ?

edit : question for bass limited filters+ sub for all
suppose you play a low frequency (say 50hz) to the left channel
- in the first eq (all channel in full range eq + sub eq for sub) 
50hz goes to Left channel EQ with Left filter (full range), goes to the ampli (5 small +1 sub). The 50hz are routed to the sub
- in the second eq (all channel in bass limited eq + sub eq for all) 
50hz goes to Left channel EQ with Left filter (bass limited)+ sub => no 50 hz goes to the ampli ???

an explanation is "....sets for the higher frequencies... " is different from bass limited form REW filters creation


----------



## stemad

Hello! I have just installed your fantastic software on my win 7 machine. However, i have a problem. 

APO is configured to equalize my roland quad-capture soundcard, but it appears to work only in foobar (which usually set the output to "default audio driver".However after installing APO it shows nothing selected in the output tab, but it works).

When i use a software that set the output to quad capture 1-2 instead of default audio driver (REW or ableton live for example), it seems that apo is bypassed. 

To test this, i ran a measurement in rew from the program, and the frequency response didn't change. But when i ran some pink noise through foobar and analyzed it with rew rta, the frequency response was indeed equalized.

I'm trying to get perfect room equalization for mixing so the fact that i can't use it in ableton live is abig problem for me. Any way to solve this problem?

Thanks


----------



## Matrix86

xxxx5 said:


> i was arrived at the same conclusion
> i did not think of this possibility, i will try (i have only one sub of course). Do you think this method is better then the one above ?


The results should be the same, so it might just mean less work for you. But if you are already comfortable with equalizing the full range on each channel separately, there's no need to change the method.



xxxx5 said:


> suppose you play a low frequency (say 50hz) to the left channel
> - in the first eq (all channel in full range eq + sub eq for sub)
> 50hz goes to Left channel EQ with Left filter (full range), goes to the ampli (5 small +1 sub). The 50hz are routed to the sub
> - in the second eq (all channel in bass limited eq + sub eq for all)
> 50hz goes to Left channel EQ with Left filter (bass limited)+ sub => no 50 hz goes to the ampli ???


Yes, if you cut the frequency response of the left channel, the low frequencies for that channel will be lost, as the redirection to the subwoofer channel only happens inside your amplifier. Maybe you misunderstood me, I meant that you use channel specific filters for higher frequencies and instead of creating individual filters for the lower frequencies you just use the same set for all channels. This means, the bass response is not cut as the channel specific filters do not change the response for lower frequencies. But, as I already said, if it is easier for you to create full-range filters for each channel, just do that, it might even be more exact.


----------



## Matrix86

stemad said:


> APO is configured to equalize my roland quad-capture soundcard, but it appears to work only in foobar (which usually set the output to "default audio driver".However after installing APO it shows nothing selected in the output tab, but it works).


This is strange, E-APO should not change the selectable sound devices at all.



stemad said:


> When i use a software that set the output to quad capture 1-2 instead of default audio driver (REW or ableton live for example), it seems that apo is bypassed.


This sounds like you are using ASIO for output. Make sure that you select "Java Audio" in REW. I don't know Ableton Live, but it also seems to have a "DirectX" output mode. You can use that and it should work. However, as this is a program for music production, you might need ASIO for latency reasons. I'm afraid, there's no way to support ASIO output in E-APO.

If "Quad capture 1-2" is just another normal(non-ASIO) audio device, make sure that you have installed E-APO for that device in the Configurator.



stemad said:


> I'm trying to get perfect room equalization for mixing so the fact that i can't use it in ableton live is abig problem for me. Any way to solve this problem?


If you need room equalization when using ASIO, you might be able to utilize the audio effects contained in Ableton Live, which seems to include parametric filters.


----------



## stemad

Ah, yes, that's the problem... i was unaware that apo doesn't work with ASIO. Ok, i will use java audio in rew and fafbilter pro q in ableton on the master output... should do the trick  thanks for the answer and for the software 

oh, another question, a little OT. Do you think it's better to use linear phase or normal EQ for roomEQ purposes? I have the possibility to use both in ableton..


----------



## stemad

Sorry to bother you again, but i just realized i don't have the java audio options in REW. I have the last se installed on my system, but i don't know how to activate java audio. I've searched on the web but i can't find an answer. Should i download some additional java packages?


----------



## Matrix86

stemad said:


> oh, another question, a little OT. Do you think it's better to use linear phase or normal EQ for roomEQ purposes? I have the possibility to use both in ableton..


I don't know much about that. I guess that "normal" EQ means a minimal phase EQ. Quality wise, linear phase EQ should be better, as it doesn't change the phase response of your signal. However, linear phase equalization normally also means a higher latency for the output signal. Therefore, the normal EQ might be the better choice if you have low latency requirements. By the way, Equalizer APO is not a linear phase EQ.



stemad said:


> Sorry to bother you again, but i just realized i don't have the java audio options in REW. I have the last se installed on my system, but i don't know how to activate java audio. I've searched on the web but i can't find an answer. Should i download some additional java packages?


If you are using the latest release (5.0), then it always uses the "Java" audio output. I'm using the beta version, which supports ASIO, and thought that you might be using it as well. If the Equalizer APO is not working with the release version, make sure that you have selected the correct audio output device (the one that you selected in E-APO's Configurator) in the preferences.


----------



## stemad

Thanks, i haven't noticed the little bo with asio or java selection, i was simply looking at the device selection, silly me. Found it now!

Thanks for all the help


----------



## JS20000

Exactly what is needed to get the processed signal with APO filters engaged to play through a digital output while using foobar? It plays just fine through the headphone output. I have the Audio Advantage MicroII USB toslink adapter from Turtle Beach that I'm sending to an outboard DAC.


----------



## Slickaphonic

Hello,
Since last week REW and EQ APO is running on my notebook ( notebook working as a music server ).
Both tools are fantastic software.

What I'am thinking about is to find a way to setup a crossover with EQ APO for my 2-way satellites.
I use MusicBee as player and send the datas via HDMI to AVR 4310.
I have a 2.1 configuration, satellites and subwoofer ( satellites with byamping).
The filters and channels of EQ APO are able to do this.
But I'am not sure how to configure the channels for the right signals and what my AVR is doing sending a 4channel signal. May be my idea is complete impossible, I'am not so familiar with Surround behaviours.
Does somebody have a comment?


----------



## janos666

I was very happy when I found this project. But it doesn't seem to work for me. 

I installed the v0.8 x64 version for Windows 8.1 x64 (Enterprise), enabled the APO for the AMD HDMI output (which I am using for my HDMI A/V Receiver) and I also unticked the "Disable all enhancements" in the audio control panel. I rebooted the machine (full reboot, not the tricky semi-hibernation of Win8, I keep that disabled anyway). But nothing seems to work.

I also set Winamp from WASAPI Exclusive to DirectSound (and I unticked the hardware acceleration, just in case - even though there is no such thing as DirectSound hardware acceleration since Vista).

There is zero difference from changing the Preamp value to anything and I could not find any log files.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

Slickaphonic said:


> What I'am thinking about is to find a way to setup a crossover with EQ APO for my 2-way satellites.
> I use MusicBee as player and send the datas via HDMI to AVR 4310.
> I have a 2.1 configuration, satellites and subwoofer ( satellites with byamping).
> The filters and channels of EQ APO are able to do this.
> But I'am not sure how to configure the channels for the right signals and what my AVR is doing sending a 4channel signal. May be my idea is complete impossible, I'am not so familiar with Surround behaviours.
> Does somebody have a comment?


I suppose that could be technically possible. If I'm following what you want to do by using your AVR and Laptop with EQ APO as an active crossover. It appears like EQ APO could be used for this purpose but for it to work properly you'd need a program that ouputs Stereo as a Surround Sound format by doubling the L & R signal to the rear surrounds so you can use EQ APO to split the signals. Alas I do not know of such a program. :/


----------



## Slickaphonic

Yes, that's correct. The main problem is to double the stereo signal after the player.
MusicBee can use Winamp output plugins and of course their own, but I have not found the right thing.
Inside the player is the possibility to generate 5.1 from stereo, but I think this will include surround effects.


----------



## xxxx5

i think your solution is to use MULTI CH STEREO with your Denon ( i have a 2312 and i can do that). this mode copy the front to to rear BUT as this mode is after EQ APO you can't apply special filters to rear

if you want to apply different filters on each channel, you have to use matrix software. Personnaly, for Home Cinema i use MPC-HC and ffdshow (ffdaudio). ffdaudio (ac3filter is an other possibility) can matrix channels as you want. Your Denon will turn in MULTI CH IN.

I don't know the quality of all this plugin but for movies and my ears, it's good enough


----------



## janos666

I just compiled the last trunk snapshot with MSVC 2012 but it still doesn't work on Windows 8.1 x64. How could I help to get it working? (I am not a real programmer, so I don't know where to start the debugging in this case when something just don't work at all, so there is no error log or something to get me started...)


----------



## AudiocRaver

Slickaphonic said:


> Yes, that's correct. The main problem is to double the stereo signal after the player.
> MusicBee can use Winamp output plugins and of course their own, but I have not found the right thing.
> Inside the player is the possibility to generate 5.1 from stereo, but I think this will include surround effects.


Pardon the late suggestion, you might already have solved your problem. Have you looked at Virtual Audio Cable (not free)? It should do exactly what you need.


----------



## Slickaphonic

Thanks to have a notice to my problem.
I have not known this virtual audio cable before.
I think with foobar and a filter plugin it should be also possible.
At the moment I stopped working on this, because my blu ray player and the tv is connected to the av receiver.
Active loudspeaker setup from computer side will not support this applications.
If I have new ideas, I try again for a solution.


----------



## jiiteepee

Hello.

I have a 1/3 oct Graphics Equalizer project on going for to extend the usability of EqualizerAPO software. My project is fully open and free from cost (whole project can be downloaded (32-bit binaries included)). 

http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/3195/ar7y.jpg

If interested, you can check my site @ http://jiiteepee.tripod.com/home.html

Edit: Few users confirmed that this 32-bit version of EQ31GUI-2 works on Vista, 7 and 8 (32-bit/64-bit).

Juha


----------



## magicmicky

Hello,

I have installed EQ APO on Windows 7 Ultimate along with M-Audio 1010 LT sound card and it seems, that it is working fine. For example, I hear extreme change in sound, when I add the following filter in the config.txt

Command: Parameters
Preamp: -0 db
Filter 1: ON PK Fc 500 Hz Gain -90.0 dB Q 10.00

*My problem is,* that I want to realize an *extreme low cut* filter on my complete system. So used a high pass filter like this, but it makes no difference. My thought was, that I cut everything under 5000 hz with this high pass filter, but nothing happens.

Command: Parameters
Preamp: -0 db
Filter 1: ON HPQ Fc 5000.0 Hz Q 10.500

Could somebody give me text line with a low cut (=high pass) filter, that cuts everthing under 30 hz?


Thank you


----------



## jiiteepee

magicmicky said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have installed EQ APO on Windows 7 Ultimate along with M-Audio 1010 LT sound card and it seems, that it is working fine. For example, I hear extreme change in sound, when I add the following filter in the config.txt
> 
> Command: Parameters
> Preamp: -0 db
> Filter 1: ON PK Fc 500 Hz Gain -90.0 dB Q 10.00
> 
> *My problem is,* that I want to realize an *extreme low cut* filter on my complete system. So used a high pass filter like this, but it makes no difference. My thought was, that I cut everything under 5000 hz with this high pass filter, but nothing happens.
> 
> Command: Parameters
> Preamp: -0 db
> *Filter 1: ON HPQ Fc 5000.0 Hz Q 10.500*
> Could somebody give me text line with a low cut (=high pass) filter, that cuts everthing under 30 hz?
> 
> 
> Thank you


EqAPO is a biquad system so the filter is 2nd order and has a slope of 6dB/oct. 
When you use single 2nd order HP filter @ 30Hz, the attenuation is just 6 dB @ 15Hz which result you can't hear.

You can cascade filters so try this (48dB/oct)

Filter 1: ON HP Fc 30.0 Hz 
Filter 1: ON HP Fc 30.0 Hz 
Filter 1: ON HP Fc 30.0 Hz 
Filter 1: ON HP Fc 30.0 Hz 
Filter 1: ON HP Fc 30.0 Hz 
Filter 1: ON HP Fc 30.0 Hz 
Filter 1: ON HP Fc 30.0 Hz 
Filter 1: ON HP Fc 30.0 Hz 

or double that to get 96dB/oct.

Juha


----------



## magicmicky

Thanks for the answer! Just for the people, who read this: I want to realize an extreme low cut filter (=high pass) for frequencies under 30 HZ (...or any other value)

First I tried this:

Command: Parameters
Preamp: -0 db
Filter 1: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
Filter 2: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
Filter 3: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
Filter 4: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
Filter 5: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
Filter 6: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
Filter 7: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
Filter 8: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
Filter 9: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
Filter 10: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz

Then I tried this:

Command: Parameters
Preamp: -0 db
Filter 1: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
Filter 1: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
Filter 1: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
Filter 1: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
Filter 1: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
Filter 1: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
Filter 1: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
Filter 1: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
Filter 1: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
Filter 1: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz

Both did no changes to the sound. I did check it again and for example this gives me an extreme sound change, so the eq does work

Command: Parameters
Preamp: -0 db
Filter 1: ON PK Fc 500 Hz Gain -60.0 dB Q 10.00

Any other suggestions? I just want to free my two active stereo monitors from deep frequencies.

BTW: It's the 32 Bit 0.7 Version of APO EQ


----------



## jiiteepee

magicmicky said:


> Thanks for the answer! Just for the people, who read this: I want to realize an extreme low cut filter (=high pass) for frequencies under 30 HZ (...or any other value)
> 
> First I tried this:
> 
> Command: Parameters
> Preamp: -0 db
> Filter 1: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
> Filter 2: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
> Filter 3: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
> Filter 4: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
> Filter 5: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
> Filter 6: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
> Filter 7: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
> Filter 8: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
> Filter 9: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
> Filter 10: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
> 
> Then I tried this:
> 
> Command: Parameters
> Preamp: -0 db
> Filter 1: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
> Filter 1: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
> Filter 1: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
> Filter 1: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
> Filter 1: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
> Filter 1: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
> Filter 1: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
> Filter 1: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
> Filter 1: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
> Filter 1: ON HP Fc 3000.0 Hz
> 
> Both did no changes to the sound. I did check it again and for example this gives me an extreme sound change, so the eq does work
> 
> Command: Parameters
> Preamp: -0 db
> Filter 1: ON PK Fc 500 Hz Gain -60.0 dB Q 10.00
> 
> Any other suggestions? I just want to free my two active stereo monitors from deep frequencies.
> 
> BTW: It's the 32 Bit 0.7 Version of APO EQ


OK, checked this and now I can confirm that HP filter does not work as it should. 
I'm using v. 0.8 (32-bit).

Juha


----------



## magicmicky

Hello Juha,

where did you download the 0.8 32-bit Version of APO EQ? I could not find it on the sourceforge page.

Would you give me link or a hint where to find it?


----------



## magicmicky

(sorry for double Post)



> OK, checked this and now I can confirm that HP filter does not work as it should.


That's very sad, but I think it might come in further versions..? HP/LP filters, that are very "steep" can be very useful to kill unwanted frequencies. 

In my case I have Adam P11 A monitors and they are absolute useless under 30 HZ (or even maybe under 50 HZ), so I wanted to use HP filter for them.

Apart from that, the whole idea of the software is just brilliant.

Greetz from Hamburg, Germany.


----------



## jiiteepee

magicmicky said:


> Hello Juha,
> 
> where did you download the 0.8 32-bit Version of APO EQ? I could not find it on the sourceforge page.
> 
> Would you give me link or a hint where to find it?


http://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/files/0.8/

Juha


----------



## jiiteepee

magicmicky said:


> (sorry for double Post)
> 
> 
> 
> That's very sad, but I think it might come in further versions..? HP/LP filters, that are very "steep" can be very useful to kill unwanted frequencies.
> 
> In my case I have Adam P11 A monitors and they are absolute useless under 30 HZ (or even maybe under 50 HZ), so I wanted to use HP filter for them.
> 
> Apart from that, the whole idea of the software is just brilliant.
> 
> Greetz from Hamburg, Germany.


Since EqAPO supports only 2nd order filters you need to use that cascading method I show earlier to get a steep one. I have suggested the developer to add support for raw coefficient input so lets wait and see...

Juha


----------



## MoJel

I read all 14 pages to try and eliminate my question, but I'm not fully clear. At this point, is ASIO compatible with APO EQ? I'm using the RME UFX, right now I am using an eq on the master bus in Reaper and PT with the eq setting derived from REW, I just liked the idea of not having to worry about using anything in the DAW.

Thanks


----------



## xxxx5

i just saw a new EqualizerAPO 0.8.1 
thanks for the space correction in thousand


----------



## jiiteepee

MoJel said:


> I read all 14 pages to try and eliminate my question, but I'm not fully clear. At this point, is ASIO compatible with APO EQ? I'm using the RME UFX, right now I am using an eq on the master bus in Reaper and PT with the eq setting derived from REW, I just liked the idea of not having to worry about using anything in the DAW.
> 
> Thanks


AFAIK, ASIO bypasses Windows APO functionality so ...

Juha


----------



## jiiteepee

FYI, I'm going to give away another GUI for EqAPO soon. It's a 10-band multichannel parametric EQ and its GUI is looking like this:










I'll post download link later.


----------



## MoJel

jiiteepee said:


> AFAIK, ASIO bypasses Windows APO functionality so ...
> 
> Juha


...outboard eq it is.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

MoJel said:


> ...outboard eq it is.


Why can't you use DirectSound?


----------



## MoJel

|Tch0rT| said:


> Why can't you use DirectSound?


Oh I haven't tried it, will that work with an audio interface? I just assumed ASIO was the only option with Windows and the RME UFX.

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## MoJel

Sorry, should have done some googling beforehand. Directsound will indeed work, but after reading way too many opinions about the sound differences between ASIO and DS, Im choosing to stick with ASIO.


----------



## Matrix86

magicmicky said:


> Thanks for the answer! Just for the people, who read this: I want to realize an extreme low cut filter (=high pass) for frequencies under 30 HZ (...or any other value)
> 
> First I tried this:
> [...]
> Both did no changes to the sound. I did check it again and for example this gives me an extreme sound change, so the eq does work
> 
> Command: Parameters
> Preamp: -0 db
> Filter 1: ON PK Fc 500 Hz Gain -60.0 dB Q 10.00
> 
> Any other suggestions? I just want to free my two active stereo monitors from deep frequencies.
> 
> BTW: It's the 32 Bit 0.7 Version of APO EQ


First of all, make sure you are using at least version 0.8 as filter types other than peaking filters are only supported since 0.8. Juha said that the problem also occurs in version 0.8, but unfortunately I can't reproduce it. When I use only one HP filter the resulting response is -3 dB at 3000 Hz while using 10 HP filters gives me about -30 dB at 3000 Hz, as is expected. To make sure there is no problem with your configuration file, you could enable trace messages (see here) and post the resulting log file.


----------



## copyssassni

billyo said:


> So your codec pack supports decoding the Dolby Digital streams, which is already something. But unfortunately, that's only the easiest part. My previous experiences with uncompressed multichannel audio over HDMI have been quite negative (multichannel not working in all applications, they are mostly outputting only two channels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), so it's still not sure that it will work when you have a receiver supporting HDMI. Please share your results when you get there.


Have you tried Shark007 codecs? The options I used are easily found under the audio tab - just switch the output to Analogue and set the speaker config to 5.1 (override the default) - close the codec dialogue and whatever player you are using and then restart them (no need for a reboot).:dumbcrazy:
It would be easy for someone who had a more modern receiver to give it a try... maybe someone could attempt it?


----------



## jiiteepee

jiiteepee said:


> FYI, I'm going to give away another GUI for EqAPO soon. It's a 10-band multichannel parametric EQ and its GUI is looking like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post download link later.


OK, here's the link - http://jiiteepee.tripod.com/home.html

Binary (PEQ.EXE + peqgui10mc.ini) file can be found from Release folder after unzipping the download.


----------



## paydepst

*Re: New version 0.6*



Matrix86 said:


> Hello again,
> did you try to get Equalizer APO running? I'm afraid if you tried it on Windows 7 x64 you will most likely not have been successful. I was finally able to test the 64 bit version and immediately discovered a showstopper bug that prevents a correct installation.
> 
> But now I have released a new version (0.6) that fixes this bug and also contains some improvements. May I ask you to try again? You can just install over the previous installation folder if you didn't uninstall it. Please report if you have any issues.


Hi Matrix86 I thought you might want to know that your "showstopper bug" is still very much in evidence in the latest version available from Sourceforge (EqualizerAPO64-0.8.1). I installed it on my machine running Windows 7 Professional 64 bit and it brought everything to a screeching halt. It corrupted the registry so badly I couldn't boot into safe mode, boot to last known good configuration, or even effect a repair running the recovery console from disc. The only thing I could do was reformat and begin anew. I have spent the past two days getting things back to some semblance of normal. That will teach me not to keep current backups--a practice I intend to maintain religiously from now on! :T

Anyway I just thought I would pass that on to you.


----------



## xxxx5

hello
i use EqualizerAPO64-0.8.1 in the same OS as you (win7 pro sp1 x64) but never had such problems.
but may be it's because i have a french version


----------



## Matrix86

Hello,


paydepst said:


> Hi Matrix86 I thought you might want to know that your "showstopper bug" is still very much in evidence in the latest version available from Sourceforge (EqualizerAPO64-0.8.1).


The bug I was referring to when I said "showstopper bug" was this:


Code:


Configurator was unable to run on 64 bit Windows because of wrong architecture in its manifest.

This means, the bug was that the Configurator, the program whose purpose is to write to the registry, did not run on 64 bit systems, so it did not write to the registry. This is more like the opposite of your problem, as you said that your registry was corrupted.



paydepst said:


> I installed it on my machine running Windows 7 Professional 64 bit and it brought everything to a screeching halt. It corrupted the registry so badly I couldn't boot into safe mode, boot to last known good configuration, or even effect a repair running the recovery console from disc. The only thing I could do was reformat and begin anew. I have spent the past two days getting things back to some semblance of normal. That will teach me not to keep current backups--a practice I intend to maintain religiously from now on! :T


I'm very sorry for your loss of time and data. I haven't heard of such a problem before and as I can't reproduce the problem, I can do nothing to fix it. Equalizer APO's installation routine only writes to a few places in the registry that are very specific to audio output, so even if something wrong would have been written there, it should not cause your system to become unusable.

Of course I won't ask you to try installing E-APO again, but that would be the only way to find out more about the problem, if it is reproducible at all.


paydepst said:


> Anyway I just thought I would pass that on to you.


Thank you for reporting.


----------



## paydepst

I didn't think it would be anything reproducible. Like you I'm stumped though. It could have just been the computer gremlins at work!

No worries about the data loss. I got most of it back and what I haven't recovered I should have squirreled away somewhere. As I said I did learn a valuable lesson about keeping current backups that I won't soon forget.

I did run a Microsoft update about the same time I installed E-APO though and I wonder if that could have been a factor in what I refer to as "the Win 7 debacle".

Ah well just one of those things I suppose but I'm glad the software does work so well for others.


----------



## Jdiesel87

Is it possible to add time delay to individual channels? If not is this a feature that can be implemented? So far the PEQ works amazing and with the ability to set crossover points and channel delay a person could make a simple HTPC that performs as good as most AVRs with the ability to manually adjust all the settings. Great piece of software BTW.

Edit: Just saw the post for the Feature Request for delay on the Sourceforge page. I'm very happy to hear you are working on it already.


----------



## jiiteepee

Just released another EQ GUI software for EqualizerAPO users.










http://jiiteepee.tripod.com/home.html


----------



## Jdiesel87

Does the equalizer affect programs using WASAPI Exclusive mode? Just wondering if I am able to use that or if I should be using Directsound instead.


----------



## Matrix86

Jdiesel87 said:


> Does the equalizer affect programs using WASAPI Exclusive mode? Just wondering if I am able to use that or if I should be using Directsound instead.


I just found a paragraph that explains it: http://xklsv.org/viewwiki.php?title=WaveRT#Audio_stack_architecture

So, APOs only work when WASAPI shared mode is used, not in exclusive mode. If you want to use Equalizer APO, you should therefore prefer e.g. DirectSound, which uses shared mode.


----------



## jiiteepee

Updated the fPEQGUI-10MC to version 0.20 (added few new features, few improvements and couple bugs fixed).


----------



## xxxx5

hello,
sometimes (randomly ?) EQ-APO don't work with my AMD HDMI audio. 
i just notice that in this case in configurator.exe the select box are uncheck (and i don't do that by myself obviously). 
- my HDMI is plug to my AVR so when i use my monitor, my HDMI is disconnected (mono screen) i switch to VP only ( when wathing movies) or dual screen (when testing). (all of that are automatic)
- it seems that the uncheck appears after wake up from hibernation (not sure, i have to investigate)

Remarks : my OS win7x64sp1 
- the GUI of configurator.exe are in german (both 0800 et now 0801)
- in 0801 when you check/uncheck a box it asks you to reboot, this does not appear in 0800.
( but in registry, even if you refuse reboot (0801) , Child_APO are update. no test yet to heard if active nevertheless , i am at work )
So my question :
- can you help me a way to search ( i have no try yet to log what happen) ?
- is it possible to stop asking for reboot in 0801 AND offer the possibility of command line to force check ?


----------



## Matrix86

xxxx5 said:


> Remarks : my OS win7x64sp1
> - the GUI of configurator.exe are in german (both 0800 et now 0801)


So you are getting a german UI although your OS is french? This should not happen, it should be english.


xxxx5 said:


> - can you help me a way to search ( i have no try yet to log what happen) ?


Could you please export the registry path HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio\Render when the check box is enabled (the correct state) and then again when you find that it has been disabled somehow(the broken state)? Then I could see the difference and see if I can do something about it.


xxxx5 said:


> - is it possible to stop asking for reboot in 0801 AND offer the possibility of command line to force check ?


I noticed that in Windows 8.1 the registry changes are only applied when the audio service is restarted, so I ask to reboot as I can't reliably restart a service (there may be dependencies). This was not needed in Windows 7, there the changes seem to be applied without restarting the audio service. I didn't think that it would hurt anyone to reboot one time to make sure the changes are applied, as you should not need to enter the Configurator regularly, normally only as part of the installation. But, as you request, I will disable this behaviour for Windows 7.


----------



## xxxx5

Matrix86 said:


> So you are getting a german UI although your OS is french? This should not happen, it should be english.


I confirm. My OS is french and the GUI in german


Matrix86 said:


> Could you please export the registry path HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio\Render when the check box is enabled (the correct state) and then again when you find that it has been disabled somehow(the broken state)? Then I could see the difference and see if I can do something about it.


as always, random pb does never occurs when we need it. i export a "good" registry. As soon as a broken state occurs, i'll send you both


Matrix86 said:


> I noticed that in Windows 8.1 the registry changes are only applied when the audio service is restarted, so I ask to reboot as I can't reliably restart a service (there may be dependencies). This was not needed in Windows 7, there the changes seem to be applied without restarting the audio service. I didn't think that it would hurt anyone to reboot one time to make sure the changes are applied, as you should not need to enter the Configurator regularly, normally only as part of the installation. But, as you request, I will disable this behaviour for Windows 7.


i confirm that check/uncheck and cancel make EQ-Apo working/not working without rebooting my system. If i continue to have random uncheck, it would be nice if i don't have to reboot and use configurator with a command line. If it's a great deal for you, i can use "autoit" (automation language) to click for me.
thanks anyway.


----------



## Slickaphonic

Hello,

I have a first setup using EQ APO as active crossover via HDMI to my AV receiver.
It sounds fantastic although I cannot use REW for equalization at the moment.
This setup is only valid for my Hardware / Software configuration.
If somebody will follow, an idividual setup will be necessary.

This are the EQ APO settings:

Filter Settings file

Notes:

Equaliser: Generic

# Midwoofer
Channel: 5 SL
Filter 1: ON LPQ Fc 2000 Hz Q 0.500
#Filter 2: ON LPQ Fc 2000 Hz Q 0.500

Channel: 6 SR
Filter 1: ON LPQ Fc 2000 Hz Q 0.500
#Filter 2: ON LPQ Fc 2000 Hz Q 0.500

#Tweeter
Channel: 1 L
Preamp: 0 dB
Filter 1: ON HPQ Fc 2000 Hz Q 0.500
Filter 2: ON HPQ Fc 2000 Hz Q 0.500

Channel: 2 R
Preamp: 0 dB
Filter 1: ON HPQ Fc 2000 Hz Q 0.500
Filter 2: ON HPQ Fc 2000 Hz Q 0.500

Channel: 4 SUB
Preamp: -6 dB

This is a crossover between midwoofer and tweeter.
Cascading the first order filter works for higher order filtering.
For the first setup I use Bessel filters.

The main problem for the crossover setup is to generate 5 channels with the same signals from the media player. I use MusicBee and in the preferences I can set 5.1 for the output to get the same on 5 channels.

The next step is to configurate the HDMI output. I don't know if this is possible for every laptop or PC.
I have a Packard Bell Easy Note and HDMI configuation is possible as followed:
5.1 Surround: Front L,R Surround L,R Subwoofer

Then I have changed the AV receiver settings. I have a Denon AVR 4310.
In the Surround Mode I have set Multi CH Direct.
Auto Surround Mode: ON

Unfortunately I cannot use REW for the complete measurement at the moment.
This is becasue the 5.1 output is only vaild for MusicBee.
REW is using only the front channels, which are connected to my tweeters at the moment.

For microphon measurements I use frequency sweeps with MusicBee and check the results in a software audio analyzer. I miss REW to compensate my room modes, may be I have to do this by hand.
Or somebody has an idea...

At the moment I check the result with my well known recordings.
But already after 15 minutes of listening I can say room impression and clarity is fantastic.


----------



## xxxx5

I don't know if it answer to your question but with virtual audio cable (not free) you can have one channel (rew) for input and any number of channels (vac) for output.
the great advantage with vac is that Eq-APO works with it
if your needs is only one channel at a time ASIO4all is an anwser (but Eq_APO does'nt work).
for me HDMI with AVR2313, with vac i use rew one channel at a time for output so i can create EQ-APO filters for each channel and test the result with rew.
( i never try to output all the channels in the time )


----------



## Slickaphonic

I have checked with VB Hifi cable and VB Virtual audio cable without success to have all channels in the time.
The problem seems it is not possible to set the single channels as input in EQ APO, but I'm not sure.
I also think about REW measurements with one channel at a time. I can do it routing the actual channel to the front speakers in the AV receiver. May be with vac it is a bit more smart.
Anyway, best solution would be to have all channels in the time. May be in the next version of EQ APO :heehee:


----------



## xxxx5

my english is so poor that i can't be sure i understand what you say.
-in REW i select Line 1 (vac) for output device
-in Audio Repeater MME (vac) wave in=line1 , wave out =HDMI ,channel config=custom,
if channel=1 you choose which channel you want
if channel=5 i saw that only FL, FR works on the 5 selected
if channel=3 FC BL, BR works i don't test every combinations but it's a VAC bug.
in ALL the case, EQ-APO works well you just have to say the channels you want to filter 
(by Channel: name)
as i say before the great advantage with vac is that you use rew with one channel at a time including rear and to be compatible with EQ-APO.
i don't understand your last phrase : EQ-APO and the five channels ? I think you speak about REW. in this case i agree with you, it would be the best thing.


----------



## jiiteepee

Slickaphonic said:


> ...
> 
> Filter Settings file
> 
> Notes:
> 
> Equaliser: Generic
> 
> # Midwoofer
> Channel: 5 SL
> Filter 1: ON LPQ Fc 2000 Hz Q 0.500
> #Filter 2: ON LPQ Fc 2000 Hz Q 0.500
> 
> Channel: 6 SR
> Filter 1: ON LPQ Fc 2000 Hz Q 0.500
> #Filter 2: ON LPQ Fc 2000 Hz Q 0.500
> 
> #Tweeter
> Channel: 1 L
> Preamp: 0 dB
> Filter 1: ON HPQ Fc 2000 Hz Q 0.500
> Filter 2: ON HPQ Fc 2000 Hz Q 0.500
> 
> Channel: 2 R
> Preamp: 0 dB
> Filter 1: ON HPQ Fc 2000 Hz Q 0.500
> Filter 2: ON HPQ Fc 2000 Hz Q 0.500
> 
> Channel: 4 SUB
> Preamp: -6 dB
> 
> ...


Hmm... is that just because of compatibility when you give the channel position using format "Channel: <channel number> <acronym of same channel>" ?

From Wiki: "Selects the channels to which the following Filter and Preamp commands will be applied. Channel positions can be given by identifier (acronym of 1 up to 3 characters) or by number (counted from 1). The supported channel configurations are listed below. If a channel configuration is not supported, channels can only be selected by number. Multiple channels can be specified by separating with space. The special position "all" selects all channels. (added in version 0.8)"

I have not checked this but, does using that type formatting double the filters if channel configuration is supported?


----------



## Slickaphonic

This are measurements regarding the filter settings as in my former email.
Only as example to show that cascading works.

Midwoofer 6db / oct
 

Tweeter 12db / oct


I will check your notice about channel selection, although seems it works.
The measurements are Stereo ( both satellites ) with the microphon at the hearing position.

My problem is, I cannot measure the complete setup at the time, only single channels.
Is there no possibility inside EqApo to copy the incoming stereo signal to other channels?


----------



## Slickaphonic

Until now no VAC is running well on my laptop.

But I have a new methode to measure midwoofer and tweeter together.
It looks a bit adventuresome, but seems it works.

I have generated a fast frequency sweep at www.audiocheck.net
It is running under MusicBee including all channels together, while REW is running the measurement for the front speakers only.
This are the results:


The red curve is the standard measurement with REW, it is only the midwoofer.
The blue curve is the REW measurement and the frequency sweep of MusicBee together.
I don't know if this methode is perfect, but until I do not have another possibility I take it.
The sweep works good in the mid and high frequency range, but is not enough to catch the subwoofer behavior. So I don't know what my subwoofer is doing. May be I have to generate another sweep especially for the subwoofer range. 
But for today it is enough.


----------



## Matrix86

jiiteepee said:


> Hmm... is that just because of compatibility when you give the channel position using format "Channel: <channel number> <acronym of same channel>" ?
> 
> [...]
> 
> I have not checked this but, does using that type formatting double the filters if channel configuration is supported?


Specifying the same channel twice currently does not change the filtering at all, but I do not recommend it. If you can, please just use the channel names (e.g. Channel: L).



Slickaphonic said:


> My problem is, I cannot measure the complete setup at the time, only single channels.
> Is there no possibility inside EqApo to copy the incoming stereo signal to other channels?


Currently not, but the next version will contain a copy command.


----------



## Slickaphonic

> Currently not, but the next version will contain a copy command.


Although my active setup is running complete since sunday afternoon, it is highly recommended to have this feature in the future.

Many Thanks


----------



## GatesDA

Can you set the gain at certain frequencies and have it interpolate the rest of the curve?


----------



## jopotus

I have sort of a problem.

I use eq-apo to get rid of about 22db boost at arround 50hz, which it does just like it´s supposed to do.

I have tried to use REW´s auto eq just like I did the first time but with no succes. When I save the parameters file, my windows volume bar shows my laptop is outputting inaudible signal at full volume. Sometimes I only get audio from left channel and sometimes both. If I tried to increase volume from windows, I might get audio from both channels but would lose it when volume is higher than ~50%

I can´t figure out why it does this. Can it have something to do with the fact that the filters overlap a little? For (bad)example:
Filter 1: ON PK Fc 63,4 Hz Gain -12,9 dB Q 5
Filter 2: ON PK Fc 54 Hz Gain 3 dB Q 1

Edit* It seems like the problem is the filter file which REW gives me when I go Files-Export-Export filters in txt(something like that) I can manually edit the filters file as much as I want. I still would like this to work like I feel it´s supposed to.


----------



## Matrix86

GatesDA said:


> Can you set the gain at certain frequencies and have it interpolate the rest of the curve?


That's currently not possible, but might come in the future.



jopotus said:


> I have tried to use REW´s auto eq just like I did the first time but with no succes. When I save the parameters file, my windows volume bar shows my laptop is outputting inaudible signal at full volume. Sometimes I only get audio from left channel and sometimes both. If I tried to increase volume from windows, I might get audio from both channels but would lose it when volume is higher than ~50%


Make sure that the audio signal isn't clipped. Insert a negative preamp to make sure the resulting signal never gets above 1.0 . In your example below, you could insert a preamp of -3 dB for example.



jopotus said:


> I can´t figure out why it does this. Can it have something to do with the fact that the filters overlap a little? For (bad)example:
> Filter 1: ON PK Fc 63,4 Hz Gain -12,9 dB Q 5
> Filter 2: ON PK Fc 54 Hz Gain 3 dB Q 1


I can see no problem with these filters. Overlapping filters are definitely supported, you can even set multiple filters at the exact same frequency.



jopotus said:


> Edit* It seems like the problem is the filter file which REW gives me when I go Files-Export-Export filters in txt(something like that) I can manually edit the filters file as much as I want. I still would like this to work like I feel it´s supposed to.


This should work. Please check that the file is really written to when you overwrite an existing file. I remember one situation where the file was not written.


----------



## jopotus

Hello again. 

I haven´t had time to play with eq apo until this morning. 

Here is what I did:

Disable eq apo > run rew > click measure > click check levels > adjust level by increasing volume from amp(pc volume is always 100%) > make measurement > click EQ button > Equalizer=generic, 

Target settings: Speaker type=Full range, LF cutoff=0, 
Target level=adjust until rew stops whining, something between 60 and 80, Filter tasks: Match range from 10 to 10,000, individual max boost=6db, overall max boost=0, Flatness target=1 or 3. 

Then I click match range to target button > File-export-export filters as txt. 

Everything works just fine until the point where I edit eq apo config file to include the file created in previous step. No sound at all. If i delete line or two from "Example.txt" so it only has ~10 lines, windows mixer and/or volume slider shows me there is constant -0db signal coming out. Foobar2000, vlc, mpc, firefox or any other application does not give me sound at all. 



This does not work:

Filter 1: ON PK Fc 226 Hz Gain 1,9 dB Q 1,58
Filter 2: ON PK Fc 47,4 Hz Gain -20,2 dB Q 8,00
Filter 3: ON PK Fc 421 Hz Gain 4,3 dB Q 2,38
Filter 4: ON PK Fc 1044 Hz Gain 0,7 dB Q 1,88
Filter 5: ON PK Fc 64,6 Hz Gain -6,8 dB Q 10,69
Filter 6: ON PK Fc 72,3 Hz Gain 1,2 dB Q 2,00
Filter 7: ON PK Fc 2336 Hz Gain 0,6 dB Q 1,45
Filter 8: ON PK Fc 399 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 5,86
Filter 9: ON PK Fc 310 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 6,52
Filter 10: ON PK Fc 203 Hz Gain -1,4 dB Q 37,72
Filter 11: ON PK Fc 1218 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 7,56
Filter 12: ON PK Fc 309 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 8,28
Filter 13: ON PK Fc 2579 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 6,87
Filter 14: ON PK Fc 1118 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 6,11
Filter 15: ON PK Fc 2397 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 6,98
Filter 16: ON PK Fc 399 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 9,53
Filter 17: ON PK Fc 395 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 7,50
Filter 18: ON PK Fc 242 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 7,22
Filter 19: ON PK Fc 541 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 8,48
Filter 20: ON PK Fc 204 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 19,12

This does work fully, just like it´s supposed to:

Filter 1: ON PK Fc 226 Hz Gain 1,9 dB Q 1,58
Filter 2: ON PK Fc 47,4 Hz Gain -20,2 dB Q 8,00
Filter 3: ON PK Fc 421 Hz Gain 4,3 dB Q 2,38
Filter 4: ON PK Fc 1044 Hz Gain 0,7 dB Q 1,88
Filter 5: ON PK Fc 64,6 Hz Gain -6,8 dB Q 10,69
Filter 6: ON PK Fc 72,3 Hz Gain 1,2 dB Q 2,00
Filter 7: ON PK Fc 2336 Hz Gain 0,6 dB Q 1,45
Filter 8: ON PK Fc 399 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 5,86
Filter 9: ON PK Fc 310 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 6,52
Filter 10: ON PK Fc 203 Hz Gain -1,4 dB Q 37,72
Filter 11: ON PK Fc 1218 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 7,56
Filter 12: ON PK Fc 309 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 8,28
Filter 13: ON PK Fc 2579 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 6,87

I have no use for this kind of filter settings. Just something to show you my problem.


----------



## Matrix86

jopotus said:


> This does not work:
> [...]


I just inserted these lines into my config.txt and I had no issues at all (Equalizer APO 0.8.1).

Could you please run the benchmark application (Benchmark.exe) with the working configuration and with the one that produces silence and look at the resulting files (%temp%/testout.wav)? To make this work, your config file either has to contain no Device command at all or the command has to include the device "Benchmark". This will show if the filtering algorithm is causing your issues.


----------



## jopotus

For some reason it didn´t cause any kind of problems for me either. 

I will have to play a little with rew and eq apo and see if problems actually are solved by them selves. 

Thank you for your reply and any help so far. I will come back if I encounter any further difficulties with this software.


----------



## jopotus

Here I am again.

Last night I thought the problem had magically solved by itself.

About a minute ago I used old measurement to create filter config file to see if everything still works. 

This does work:


*Spoiler* 



Filter Settings file

Room EQ V5,00
Dated: 15.5.2014 7:37:41

Notes:

Equaliser: Generic
huhti 9 11:12:28
Filter 1: ON PK Fc 47,5 Hz Gain -17,7 dB Q 8,00
Filter 2: ON PK Fc 5945 Hz Gain -4,9 dB Q 3,36
Filter 3: ON PK Fc 63,0 Hz Gain 5,5 dB Q 2,44
Filter 4: ON PK Fc 6796 Hz Gain 3,3 dB Q 2,35
Filter 5: ON PK Fc 64,9 Hz Gain -8,6 dB Q 9,47
Filter 6: ON PK Fc 387 Hz Gain 2,8 dB Q 2,71
Filter 7: ON PK Fc 247 Hz Gain 4,3 dB Q 3,20
Filter 8: ON PK Fc 38,0 Hz Gain -9,0 dB Q 11,68
Filter 9: ON PK Fc 2755 Hz Gain 1,1 dB Q 2,27
Filter 10: ON PK Fc 4896 Hz Gain -14,8 dB Q 28,89
Filter 11: ON PK Fc 73,1 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 3,75
Filter 12: ON PK Fc 3108 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 6,51
Filter 13: ON PK Fc 6001 Hz Gain -0,9 dB Q 2,62
Filter 14: ON PK Fc 518 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 6,74
Filter 15: ON PK Fc 3352 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 5,81
Filter 16: ON PK Fc 335 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 7,85
Filter 17: ON PK Fc 238 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 8,98
Filter 18: ON PK Fc 2828 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 8,32




This doesn´t:

*Spoiler* 



Filter Settings file

Room EQ V5,00
Dated: 15.5.2014 7:37:41

Notes:

Equaliser: Generic
huhti 9 11:12:28
Filter 1: ON PK Fc 47,5 Hz Gain -17,7 dB Q 8,00
Filter 2: ON PK Fc 5945 Hz Gain -4,9 dB Q 3,36
Filter 3: ON PK Fc 63,0 Hz Gain 5,5 dB Q 2,44
Filter 4: ON PK Fc 6796 Hz Gain 3,3 dB Q 2,35
Filter 5: ON PK Fc 64,9 Hz Gain -8,6 dB Q 9,47
Filter 6: ON PK Fc 387 Hz Gain 2,8 dB Q 2,71
Filter 7: ON PK Fc 247 Hz Gain 4,3 dB Q 3,20
Filter 8: ON PK Fc 38,0 Hz Gain -9,0 dB Q 11,68
Filter 9: ON PK Fc 2755 Hz Gain 1,1 dB Q 2,27
Filter 10: ON PK Fc 4896 Hz Gain -14,8 dB Q 28,89
Filter 11: ON PK Fc 73,1 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 3,75
Filter 12: ON PK Fc 3108 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 6,51
Filter 13: ON PK Fc 6001 Hz Gain -0,9 dB Q 2,62
Filter 14: ON PK Fc 518 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 6,74
Filter 15: ON PK Fc 3352 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 5,81
Filter 16: ON PK Fc 335 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 7,85
Filter 17: ON PK Fc 238 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 8,98
Filter 18: ON PK Fc 2828 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 8,32
Filter 19: ON PK Fc 386 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 7,15
Filter 20: ON PK Fc 257 Hz Gain -0,5 dB Q 8,66





Where could I upload those testout.wav´s? I listened them and both sound the same.

I can´t figure this out.. Is it those last 3 filters? Or the amount of filters?

Another interesting thing is that even with that working file I only barely get any audio from right channel while lef channel works just fine.


This is one of the files I have created some time ago with rew. This file works just like it is supposed to.

*Spoiler* 



Filter Settings file

Room EQ V5,00
Dated: 16.9.2013 13:05:32

Notes:

Equaliser: Generic
syys 16 13:02:41
Filter 1: OFF PK Fc 5014 Hz Gain -10,7 dB Q 3,45
Filter 2: OFF PK Fc 47,9 Hz Gain -22,6 dB Q 8,00
Filter 3: OFF PK Fc 63,4 Hz Gain -12,9 dB Q 7,25
Filter 4: OFF PK Fc 38,5 Hz Gain -6,0 dB Q 10,00 
Filter 5: ON PK Fc 20 Hz Gain 6,0 dB Q 1,00 
Filter 6: ON PK Fc 15 Hz Gain 6,0 dB Q 1,00


----------



## snarfty

Matrix86 said:


> Delay is basically something an AV receiver or the soundcard driver could do, but as it should be easy to implement, I might add it in the future. I'm not sure how to implement phase correction however.
> 
> 
> Minimum requirement is Windows Vista, however only Windows 7 and 8 have been tested.


Hey Matrix86
I haven't visited this forum in a while as I said back on page 8 your program is fantastic. Unfortunately my sound card drivers don't have a delay function in their driver setup.
I use this on my carputer as I do Sound Quality Car Audio Competitions and it has helped me move up the ranks quite a bit.
I have been getting my delay by using FFDShow's audio setup but it doesn't affect all sounds like E-APO does.
My setup is analogue L+R out of the soundcard to a basic volume/fade/balance control then to the amplifiers. So I have no other processing after the soundcard. I also run passive crossovers on my front 2way speakers.

Ultimately if multiple delays could be applied within adjustable frequency ranges then I mite just part with some cash for this great program. That way I could adjust the timing of the frequencies that go to the tweeters/woofers/subwoofers.

Phase correction would just be an added bonus.


----------



## Matrix86

jopotus said:


> Where could I upload those testout.wav´s? I listened them and both sound the same.


I meant that you look at these files by opening them in an audio editor like Audacity. If there was a malfunction in E-APO that causes the output of silence then you would see that in the audio editor. But, as you say that they sound equal, the processing is likely working correctly, no need to upload the files.



jopotus said:


> I can´t figure this out.. Is it those last 3 filters? Or the amount of filters?
> 
> Another interesting thing is that even with that working file I only barely get any audio from right channel while lef channel works just fine.


The underlying problem is not the amount of filters or how they are configured, as the Benchmark test shows. As your configuration doesn't contain any "Channel" commands, the audio from both channels should be altered in the same way.

All this makes me think that there is a problem in your audio setup that is somehow triggered by the changes that E-APO does to the audio. Could you please add the line


Code:


Preamp: -6 dB

to the configuration file that causes problems and see if you hear a change? You could even experiment with the amount of decibels for the preamp.





snarfty said:


> Unfortunately my sound card drivers don't have a delay function in their driver setup.
> [...]
> I have been getting my delay by using FFDShow's audio setup but it doesn't affect all sounds like E-APO does.
> [...]
> Ultimately if multiple delays could be applied within adjustable frequency ranges then I mite just part with some cash for this great program. That way I could adjust the timing of the frequencies that go to the tweeters/woofers/subwoofers.
> 
> Phase correction would just be an added bonus.


Unfortunately, I didn't have much time to work on the next version of E-APO recently, but I will get back to it soon. This next version will contain a Delay command and it will also be possible to copy audio to additional "virtual" channels so that you can apply processing to them and mix them back later.

So you might not be able to directly adjust the delay of frequency ranges but with some lines in the config file you can split the audio into virtual channels for specific frequency ranges, apply the delay to them and then add them together to form the output. You can ask me for an example of that when the next version is released if you want.

Phase correction will not be possible yet, however.


----------



## snarfty

Matrix86 said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't have much time to work on the next version of E-APO recently, but I will get back to it soon. This next version will contain a Delay command and it will also be possible to copy audio to additional "virtual" channels so that you can apply processing to them and mix them back later.
> 
> So you might not be able to directly adjust the delay of frequency ranges but with some lines in the config file you can split the audio into virtual channels for specific frequency ranges, apply the delay to them and then add them together to form the output. You can ask me for an example of that when the next version is released if you want.
> 
> Phase correction will not be possible yet, however.


Mate you are a dead set legend.


----------



## jopotus

Matrix86 said:


> .
> 
> All this makes me think that there is a problem in your audio setup that is somehow triggered by the changes that E-APO does to the audio. Could you please add the line
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Preamp: -6 dB
> 
> to the configuration file that causes problems and see if you hear a change? You could even experiment with the amount of decibels for the preamp.


I have -6db preamp in my config file. I still use files named "config"
*Spoiler* 



Preamp: -6dB
Include: example2.txt


 and "example"
*Spoiler* 



Filter Settings file

Room EQ V5,00
Dated: 16.9.2013 13:05:32

Notes:

Equaliser: Generic
syys 16 13:02:41
Filter 1: OFF PK Fc 5 014 Hz Gain -10,7 dB Q 3,45
Filter 2: OFF PK Fc 47,9 Hz Gain -22,6 dB Q 8,00
Filter 3: OFF PK Fc 63,4 Hz Gain -12,9 dB Q 7,25
Filter 4: OFF PK Fc 38,5 Hz Gain -6,0 dB Q 10,00 
Filter 5: ON PK Fc 20 Hz Gain 6,0 dB Q 1,00 
Filter 6: ON PK Fc 15 Hz Gain 6,0 dB Q 1,00


"example2"
*Spoiler* 



Filter Settings file

Room EQ V5,00
Dated: 16.9.2013 13:05:32

Notes:

Equaliser: Generic
syys 16 13:02:41
Filter 1: ON PK Fc 5 014 Hz Gain -10,7 dB Q 3,45
Filter 2: ON PK Fc 47,9 Hz Gain -22,6 dB Q 8,00
Filter 3: ON PK Fc 63,4 Hz Gain -12,9 dB Q 7,25
Filter 4: ON PK Fc 38,5 Hz Gain -6,0 dB Q 10,00 
Filter 5: ON PK Fc 20 Hz Gain 6,0 dB Q 1,00 
Filter 6: ON PK Fc 15 Hz Gain 6,0 dB Q 1,00 
Filter 7: ON None
Filter 8: ON None 
Filter 9: ON None 
Filter 10: ON None 
Filter 11: ON None 
Filter 12: ON None 
Filter 13: ON None 
Filter 14: ON None 
Filter 15: ON None 
Filter 16: ON None 
Filter 17: ON None 
Filter 18: ON None 
Filter 19: ON None 
Filter 20: ON None 



 and so on.



When I edit "config" file to include working "example", I hear loud snap or crack and half a second of silence. After the silence, volume will increase quite rapidly and often too much until it settles down and works like it´s supposed to.

When I try to include non working "example", this snap or crack is propably too loud and triggers some sort of protection/limiter.

I have managed to get "non working example" to work by turning pc volume down a little and saving "config" few times.

I thank you for your help and for the software. I couldn´t listen to music or watch movies if I couldn´t filter out that 22db boost at 47hz.


----------



## xxxx5

just a word to say EqAPO has a new version (0.9) 
i will test the new function copy to send REW signal to each channel of my 5.1 system (for now, i used VBcable). 
thanks again for your job

edit:
Copy: RL=0. L=0. R=0. C=0. RR=L SUB=0.
allow to test rear right with REW for example. test today and it's OK. (but i don't know the influence in the measurement)

by the way; if i want to test all the channel together, is the command 
Copy: RL=0.2*L L=0.2*L R=0.2*L C=0.2*L RR=0.2*L SUB=0.
the right command ?


----------



## Matrix86

Sorry, the email notification seems not to work for edits in existing messages, so I did not notice your question. Better post a new message the next time.



xxxx5 said:


> by the way; if i want to test all the channel together, is the command
> Copy: RL=0.2*L L=0.2*L R=0.2*L C=0.2*L RR=0.2*L SUB=0.
> the right command ?


Yes, this will copy the audio from the left channel (reduced to 20 % of the original volume) to all channels but the subwoofer channel. The subwoofer channel will be muted and any audio that was previously on the other channels will be replaced by the audio from the left channel.


----------



## orion2001

Hi, firstly thanks for this great piece of software! I have currently installed it and verified that filters apply correctly (and preamp settings affect system output) so I know that all is well on that front.

However, I am having some trouble measuring my subwoofer response in REW after applying filters in Eq APO. The issue is that I can't seem to get correct output to only my subwoofer for sweeps when using Java audio in REW.

I have my receiver set to 200Hz crossover, and Fronts, Center and Surrounds to "Small". When I do a measurement sweep from 15Hz - 200Hz in REW, the subwoofer does get some signal, but so do my Fronts. The overall SPL is much lower than when I use ASIO4ALL to do a measurement using Channel 4 (subwoofer) only. Because of this issue, I can't seem to get a proper sub response using the Java sound driver and I can't determine whether the filters are working correctly to even out my subwoofer response.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can go about using REW to make measurements of my sub response?


----------



## xxxx5

if i can answer,
if you wish to test only your sub, you have to use in config.txt 
COPY: RL=0. L=0. R=0. C=0. RR=0. SUB=L
in this case REW plays it sweep to Left channel and EQApo root it to sub 

if you say RL=0. L=0. R=0. C=L RR=0. SUB=0. for example eqAPO transmit left channel to center and as your HP are define as small, part of the sound are root by the amp. to sub
=> as i suppose you don't use copy, REW transmit your signal to left (and/or ? right) channel and that's why you can listen part of it to fronts and part to sub (because the small definition of your fronts)

i use the method to create a group of filters by channel, then to evaluate the effects of the filters. After the creation and test, i suppress the copy line to use filters in "real life"


----------



## orion2001

Thanks xxxx5! Jonas pointed me to the same idea on his Sourforge discussion thread where I had also posted. I tried this approach and it worked like a charm! The only extra thing I had to do was I had to disable mic noise cancellation and other post processing in the mic driver settings in windows (I am using a cheap mic at the moment). ASIO mode for mics automatically grabs raw data but in Java mode, this post processing was filtering out the low frequencies and giving me weird results.

This is what I have been able to achieve after EQing my sub :

3 Seating positions:









Position Averaged response (+/- 3dB over 19 - 84 Hz):


----------



## giro1991

Hi

This EQ looks great.

However I see it only supports Vista onwards. Is there a version compatible with XP?
If not, anyone know of an alternative (other than convolution via media player) that would work?

Thanks in advance :wave:


----------



## H2w

Hey, 

first of all, thank you for this great software.

Recently I stumpeld across "LoCo: localisation correction" by frank_l. It is done as follows


frank_l said:


> The signals L and R of the left and right stereo channel are transformed in sum M = L+R and difference S = L-R. Then I apply a filter to the S channel such that the waves in this graph are transformed to straight lines which meet the waves in the values for 1000Hz. With the filtered signal S' the new left and right channels are reconstructed as L' = (M+S')/2 and R' = (M-S')/2.



I wonder if it would be possible to translate the calculations to EQ APO? I'm stuck at that:



Code:


Filter Settings file
Eval: M = L+R; S = L-R

What should I put here? I want to assign the filters to S which results in S'
Filter  1: ON  PK       Fc       400 Hz  Gain   2 dB  Q  0,4
Filter  2: ON  PK       Fc      4000Hz  Gain  -2 dB  Q  0,4

Eval: L' = (M+S')/2
Eval: R' = (M-S')/2

Copy: L'=1 R'=2

How could I tell EQ APO that S' = S + Filter 1 + Filter 2?


----------



## xxxx5

for me the answer to your question is :
....
Copy: S'=S
Channel: S'
filter 1: ...
filter 2: ...
.....

but i am not sure that you can make operation on channels except adding then ( R=(M-S)/2 may be forbidden)
the best way is trying using benchmark (in same dir as equapo)


----------



## H2w

Thanks for the feedback. It's too bad I don't have reference for LoCo to compare the REW approach.


----------



## jiiteepee

Hello!

I made this simple peak meter utility for Windows Vista/7/8.x/? to be used with EqualizerAPO:










Peakmeter supports mono, stereo and multichannel audio metering for up to 8 channels.

You can download the source and binaries (32-/64-bit) from my tripod pages (EQ31GUI-2 page) at http://jiiteepee.tripod.com/home.html


----------



## |Tch0rT|

jiiteepee said:


> Hello!
> 
> I made this simple peak meter utility for Windows Vista/7/8.x/? to be used with EqualizerAPO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peakmeter supports mono, stereo and multichannel audio metering for up to 8 channels.
> 
> You can download the source and binaries (32-/64-bit) from my tripod pages (EQ31GUI-2 page) at http://jiiteepee.tripod.com/home.html


That's pretty awesome! Can it be made into a Widget/Gadget?


----------



## jiiteepee

|Tch0rT| said:


> ...
> Can it be made into a Widget/Gadget?


Hmm... can't say now ... (just started to learn C++ coding outside Windows::Forms) ... takes some time to get there but when it's actual, I'll check what can be done.


----------



## jiiteepee

"EqualizerAPO addon" Peak Meter updated to version v. 0.60










New features
- borderless
- adjustable transparency 
- adjustable XY location 
- option to save "on top" state, transparency and xy location as default setting
Rewritten dialog auto-size routines.


----------



## jiiteepee

Updated PEQGUI-10MC to v. 0.60 (is a GUI for EqualizerAPO for realtime EQ work)

- bug fixes
- borderless gui w/ new look 
- improved graphics display
- extended master volume control
- on top mode
- selectable RIAA, inverted RIAA and ISO908 (CD de-emphasis) filters (ON/OFF), 
-- adjustable RIAA levels
- minimaze program to notification area
- export active channel as biquad coefficients (generic implemented ATM)


----------



## jiiteepee

"EqualizerAPO addon" Peak Meter update 0.75 is out. 

New GUI:










and some improvements & bug fixed.


----------



## Lightages

I have been trying to get EqAPO to work with my optical digital out on my notebook. Everything works fine in stereo mode but when anything switches the output to multichannel, EqAPO has no effect. I have tried playing with some settings in Shark007 Codecs. Everything works fine if I use the analog out, but I prefer, really prefer, to keep using the digital out. Any ideas?


----------



## JohnM

I don't think EqualizerAPO can do anything with a multichannel compressed stream - it would have to decode it to extract the individual channels, apply EQ to them, then re-encode the result. Can't see it being able to do that.


----------



## Lightages

Now, after playing with Shark007 settings, EqAPO has no effect on anything! Even when I uninstall it it doesn't work.... Very frustrating. Will using one of the virtual cable apps help me route things to get it working?


----------



## Lightages

OK, fixed it. But I am still looking for a solution like a virtual cable to get EqAPO working on the optical output.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

Lightages said:


> I have been trying to get EqAPO to work with my optical digital out on my notebook. Everything works fine in stereo mode but when anything switches the output to multichannel, EqAPO has no effect. I have tried playing with some settings in Shark007 Codecs. Everything works fine if I use the analog out, but I prefer, really prefer, to keep using the digital out. Any ideas?


When I used Equalizer APO it worked with my optical output. If you're looking to EQ multichannel content there's JRiver, however that's $50.


----------



## Lightages

Oh yes, Jriver! I remember reading something about this a long time ago. Any pointers?


----------



## Lightages

Well I had a play with JRiver, and yes it will do what I want but......

First of all with the system I have the latency needs to go up to much to avoid stutter and this would put the audio too far out of sync with the video for my liking. I don't feel like using JRiver for all my video needs so I guess it goes.

I am using the analog outputs from my notebook and it seems good enough but I am sure I will need to re-measure everything again and make new filters.


----------



## jiiteepee

Lightages said:


> Well I had a play with JRiver, and yes it will do what I want but......
> 
> First of all with the system I have the latency needs to go up to much to avoid stutter and this would put the audio too far out of sync with the video for my liking. I don't feel like using JRiver for all my video needs so I guess it goes.
> ...


Hmm... have you rtied ReClock for the sync problems?


----------



## farin_u

hi guys,

I would like to set my crossfrequency with APO-EQ. (2.1 Setup) I have a focusrite 8i6 and it has 4 outputs.
I would like to set like this: out1_left satellite
out2_ right satellite
out3_ SUB (l/r input)
out4_ SUB (l/r input)

I`m unable to set musicbee and my DAW to out3 and out4 with primary sounddriver. I already have read this thread, so I know im not the only one who has this problem. I didnt understand everything, so perhaps the solution has been posted here. My English is not the best but maybe someone could explain how to do this. 


My Notes for testing:
Notes:
Channel: 1
Filter 3: OFF HP Fc 8.000 Hz

Channel: 2
Filter 3: OFF HP Fc 8.000 Hz

Channel: 4
Filter 3: OFF HP Fc 8.000 Hz

Channel: Sub
Filter 3: OFF HP Fc 8.000 Hz


----------



## jiiteepee

Updated the fPEQGUI-10MC addon GUI for EqualizerAPO addon. New GUI, new features, bug fixes.










http://jiiteepee.tripod.com/home.html

EDIT: There were namig bug in PEQ filter type (was written as "PKQ" in config so it didn't work at all). It's now fixed.

EDIT 2: Updated the PEQGUI-10MC as well. New GUI (based on fPEQGUI-10MC), new features, bug fixes.


----------



## TomFord

I have REW but never read up on how to do it. Every time I try to adjust anything other than a standard EQ like I tried to do in JRiver I mess it up. 
In REW do you essentially get the parameters of your room in it and it makes adjustments? If so, how do those adjustments tie into your system? Since it's not linked into my AVR in any way I didn't feel the need to learn it as I didn't see how it could apply.


----------



## kiwijunglist

jiiteepee said:


> Updated the fPEQGUI-10MC addon GUI for EqualizerAPO addon. New GUI, new features, bug fixes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://jiiteepee.tripod.com/home.html
> 
> EDIT: There were namig bug in PEQ filter type (was written as "PKQ" in config so it didn't work at all). It's now fixed.
> 
> EDIT 2: Updated the PEQGUI-10MC as well. New GUI (based on fPEQGUI-10MC), new features, bug fixes.


Thanks!

I use an htpc with mediaportal and use mpc-hc as my external player. I want to add jriver like dsp effects, but I don't want to use jriver.

What I'd like to do is

1. Set variable crossover frequency for each channel. - My AVR only supports a fixed crossover for all channels. I use large floor standers for my fronts + rears, but my center only has quad 5.25" drivers so it needs a higher crossover.

2. Apply room correction for my main channels. - My AVR is pioneer Elite SC-LX87 with MCCAC, but I'm pretty sure that using REW with UMIK-1 can achieve a better room correction than the AVR.

3. Apply EQ for my subwoofer. - I use an inuke 3000dsp amp for my dual sealed subwoofers, but I'm pretty sure the HTPC can do better eq.

Q: Can I do above with EqualizerAPO? Is this the best directshow filter to use. I tried installing JRiver, but I'm not sure how to chase the filter properties outside of jriver. (I tried use graphedit plus, but there are no filter properties for DMO Audio EffectsEQ filter).

Any hints would be much appreciated.

With thanks
Kiwi


----------



## AudiocRaver

Lightages said:


> OK, fixed it. But I am still looking for a solution like a virtual cable to get EqAPO working on the optical output.


Don't know if you still need this, but here is what I use. 1 virtual cable is free, after making a donation they send you a link for a second virtual cable.

Link...

Was also just checking out their other donationware products, ASIO Bridge, Voicemeeter, and Banana. Complete replacements of the Windows mixer with extensive routing and PEQ built in (sorry, Matrix86):bigsmile:

All are donationware - you pick the donation amount.


----------



## Roryflav

Has anyone had success in using VB virtual cable to enable EAPO to work with 5.1 DD or DTS output through a Realtek Optical output. I'm trying but can't work it out.

I have unlocked Realtek drivers outputing DTS 5.1 over spdif in shared mode, with VB cable input as the default playback device and VB Cable output set to listen on the Realtek optical output.

However I am still only getting 2 channel output to the AV processor. Do I need multiple VB virtual cables to get 5.1 output?


----------



## AudiocRaver

Each VB Cable will carry up to 8 channels. It might help to open up the VB Cable Control Panel - a shortcut to it should have been installed on your desktop at installation. The program was installed at 

"C:\Program Files\VB\CABLE-A\VBCABLE_ControlPanel.exe"

on my machine. There you can see the signal levels on each of the 8 channels, number of channels connected, bit rate and depth, all in real time.


----------



## jiiteepee

Roryflav said:


> Has anyone had success in using VB virtual cable to enable EAPO to work with 5.1 DD or DTS output through a Realtek Optical output. I'm trying but can't work it out.
> 
> I have unlocked Realtek drivers outputing DTS 5.1 over spdif in shared mode, with VB cable input as the default playback device and VB Cable output set to listen on the Realtek optical output.
> 
> However I am still only getting 2 channel output to the AV processor. Do I need multiple VB virtual cables to get 5.1 output?


Hmm... I tried this type connection with VB-Audio's Voicemeeter Banana, integrated VIA 1828S audio chip, E-MU 0404 USB, WMP + WMA 5.1 surround sound format audio file. 

Connections:
- Voicemeeter Input set as system default output device
- Voicemeeter Virtual (VAIO) set to use A1 as output port
- S/PDIF interface (MME) set as Voicemeeter A1 output device (with WDM EqualizerAPO did not work so i quess it's working in KS mode which bypasses APO features)
- optical cable connected from VIA 1828S optical out to E-MU optical input
- Headphones (stereo) connected to E-MU
- WMP set to use system preferred device for output
- on VIA control panel DTS 16-bit/48kHz was enabled (source file format)
- E-MU set to use equal samplerate (48kHz)

Signal path: WMP --> VAIO:A1 --> VIA S/PDIF (MME) --> E-MU --> Headphones

Both DTS presets found in VIA control panel and other related settings worked well but, as E-MU does not decode Dolby it was just 2 channel audio I could hear. 
I tried by changing the Preamp: command in EqualizerAPO config.txt and it changed the level as indended. I could test only FL/FR channels because of stereo playback setup.

I suppose if the output from VIA could have been connected to a receiver which supports AC3/DTS decoding everything could have worked correctly but, would the EqualizerAPO have worked for all 6 channels because of it's encoded/compressed signal in question?


----------



## AudiocRaver

Dunno why this didn't occur to me before.

If I'm not mistaken, toslink is generally/always/usually limited to 2 channels. I think. I'm pretty sure. That might be the problem.:dontknow:

Edit: Internet research verifies it, the toslink spec, from back in the '80s, only covered 2-channel signals.


----------



## jiiteepee

AudiocRaver said:


> Dunno why this didn't occur to me before.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, toslink is generally/always/usually limited to 2 channels. I think. I'm pretty sure. That might be the problem.:dontknow:
> 
> Edit: Internet research verifies it, the toslink spec, from back in the '80s, only covered 2-channel signals.


Yes, it is limited to two channel PCM signal but it can transport the copressed AC3(DD)/DTS signal as well.


----------



## AudiocRaver

jiiteepee said:


> Yes, it is limited to two channel PCM signal but it can transport the copressed AC3(DD)/DTS signal as well.


Indeed, good point.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

Roryflav said:


> Has anyone had success in using VB virtual cable to enable EAPO to work with 5.1 DD or DTS output through a Realtek Optical output. I'm trying but can't work it out.
> 
> I have unlocked Realtek drivers outputing DTS 5.1 over spdif in shared mode, with VB cable input as the default playback device and VB Cable output set to listen on the Realtek optical output.
> 
> However I am still only getting 2 channel output to the AV processor. Do I need multiple VB virtual cables to get 5.1 output?


If you want PEQ's on 5.1 content with DD and DTS your best bet is buy JRiver and use it as a mediaplayer and DSP. Sorry to dump on the EAPO thread but it's the only way I know of to do it for certainty and it's not as complicated as messing with Virtual Cable.


----------



## AudiocRaver

|Tch0rT| said:


> If you want PEQ's on 5.1 content with DD and DTS your best bet is buy JRiver and use it as a mediaplayer and DSP. Sorry to dump on the EAPO thread but it's the only way I know of to do it for certainty and it's not as complicated as messing with Virtual Cable.


No argument. There are many approaches that can be made to work, but some are way easier to implement than others.

One thing to consider is how easily a setup breaks in normal use. HDMI being what it is, an AVR setting change or input selection can ripple back and throw a bunch of settings out of whack in one's PC if that setup is not resilient. I am dealing with that with foobar2000 and Dirac Live in my HTPC. jRiver is known to be much more resilient.


----------



## xxxx5

There is a new EqApo v1.00 since yesterday with a convolver engine.
i would like to try it to equalize my 5.1 system but I need some help.
with the old system, i use the Copy command to listen each speaker one by one (ex : Copy: RL=0. L=0. R=0. C=L RR=0. SUB=0. for listening only the center) made my filters with REW and use it with the Channel: command (Channel C: in this case) . At the end, I have 6 set of filters and all is good.
With the convolver engine i have two questions (for the moment)
- can i make one file per channel and use it with the channel command or have I to merge it in one file ( and in this case in what order)
- if a understand well the files have to be build with the export of the impulse response in wav. but what parameters have i to use (normalise , apply IR, export min phase).
Is my method the good one ?
thanks in advance


----------



## Matrix86

xxxx5 said:


> With the convolver engine i have two questions (for the moment)
> - can i make one file per channel and use it with the channel command or have I to merge it in one file ( and in this case in what order)


Yes, the convolution will only happen on the channels specified in the channel command. You can have 6 separate files, one for each channel:


Code:


Channel: L
Convolution: ir_l.wav
Channel: R
Convolution: ir_r.wav
...

You can also have stereo files, each for two channels:


Code:


Channel: L R
Convolution: ir_front.wav
Channel: C SUB
Convolution: ir_c_sub.wav
...

If you have a file with multiple channels, the order of these channels must match the order of the channels of the output device, which you can see in the documentation. For 5.1, it is L R C SUB RL RR.



xxxx5 said:


> - if a understand well the files have to be build with the export of the impulse response in wav. but what parameters have i to use (normalise , apply IR, export min phase).
> Is my method the good one ?
> thanks in advance


The normalization can be useful, but you can also use a preamp to get the correct volume. I'm not sure about the IR window. When E-APO generates the impulse response in the GraphicEQ command, it also applies a window, but I don't know if it is needed. You should definitely export the minimum phase version of the IR, otherwise you will have latency.

Anyway, that you understand: If you export the impulse response of your measurement and use it, you will not correct the response of your speakers, but you make their response worse. You need to invert the frequency response in REW before you export it to create an impulse response for correction. The only way I see to do this is to use the trace arithmetic in the "All SPL" panel.
And another warning: The inverted response might contain very high gain values in the lowest and highest frequencies, which might not be what you want. I don't see a way to edit the response in REW to fix this.

Maybe, a better approach is to use the GraphicEQ command. In the new Configuration Editor, you can import frequency responses in CSV format. Unfortunately, the text export format of REW contains a phase column and is therefore not directly compatible. You can open it in a spreadsheet application first and remove the phase column and the header lines. I will add direct support for this format in the next release of E-APO. When you have imported the response in the Configuration Editor, you can use the invert action to invert the response and you can edit the problematic parts (e.g. low frequencies). Note that you can zoom in using the scroll wheel.


----------



## H2w

Hey, I wonder if it's possible to set up a variable loudness?

For example, create a bunch of filters to mimic the loudness curve and connect it to the master volume. The filter strength would change according to the master level. 

I just read your reply here.
Is that currently possible or could it be a feature in the future?

Thank you.


----------



## Matrix86

Yes, this may be possible in the future. Actually, another user just told me that he has implemented a filter that does exactly this. It's implemented as a separate filter type however, not as normal parametric filters that you as a user configure.

So, this will not come immediately but it likely won't take long until you can use it.


----------



## H2w

Thank you for the reply, that's exciting news.


----------



## Solve

jiiteepee said:


> "EqualizerAPO addon" Peak Meter update 0.75 is out.
> 
> New GUI:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some improvements & bug fixed.


jiiteepee, your download link is hacked.


----------



## jiiteepee

Solve said:


> jiiteepee, your download link is hacked.


Looks like it is (couple weeks ago I tried to login to my Triopod account but was not able to do it w/o creating a new profile ... so I closed the browser to not delete the existing one). I'll try to contact Tripod if they can help with this issue (my account is the free one so dunno if they might help).

EDIT: Seems like there is malicious attack ongoing at Lycos so this issue with my links is going to be solved automatically when they solve theirs.


----------



## mrk7

Roryflav said:


> Has anyone had success in using VB virtual cable to enable EAPO to work with 5.1 DD or DTS output through a Realtek Optical output. I'm trying but can't work it out.
> 
> I have unlocked Realtek drivers outputing DTS 5.1 over spdif in shared mode, with VB cable input as the default playback device and VB Cable output set to listen on the Realtek optical output.
> 
> However I am still only getting 2 channel output to the AV processor. Do I need multiple VB virtual cables to get 5.1 output?


Hi, can't comment on VB Virtual cable but I managed to get EApo filters (4 individually processed channels for active two speakers) to output over 'optical SPDIF'. Initially I tried to use 'unlocked Realtek Drivers' but failed to get the REQUIRED 'Dolby Digital Live' and/or 'DTS Connect' options to work (the options vanished after reboot) resulting in only 2 channel output. 

I gave up trying to use the onboard audio hardware with a hacked driver (which I'm assuming you are trying to do) and bought a cheap BGears sound card that offered DDL and/or DTS Connect options. Again from memory, I installed and used 'ACFilter' to convert DTS and DD formats to PCM to enable EApo to be able to process the signal. Finally, the processed signal was output over optical SPDIF in PCM (think LPCM) format to my 7.1 receiver. 

Hope this helps.

Mark

PS the system was rock solid (well as solid as my OS)!


----------



## mrk7

|Tch0rT| said:


> If you want PEQ's on 5.1 content with DD and DTS your best bet is buy JRiver and use it as a mediaplayer and DSP. Sorry to dump on the EAPO thread but it's the only way I know of to do it for certainty and it's not as complicated as messing with Virtual Cable.


EApo can do it AND offers a GLOBAL solution (not limited to using a media player unlike the JRiver solution).


----------



## mrk7

AudioRaver said:


> One thing to consider is how easily a setup breaks in normal use. HDMI being what it is, an AVR setting change or input selection can ripple back and throw a bunch of settings out of whack in one's PC if that setup is not resilient. I am dealing with that with foobar2000 and Dirac Live in my HTPC. *jRiver is known to be much more resilient*.


In my experience JRiver is NOT STABLE (crashes) whereas EApo is ROCK SOLID and offers a GLOBAL solution to signal processing (unlike Foobar and JRiver).


----------



## epistemiclogic

WDeranged said:


> I've noticed a small issue, windows voice synthesis for Ease of Access is distorted, it might be because support for my sound card (Focusrite Scarlett 2i4) is experimental but when I disable EQ the Microsoft synth voice works properly again.
> 
> It's not a big problem, just a curiosity that I thought I'd report.


I am using Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 to play guitar/bass using Guitar Rig 5. I noticed when Equalizer APO installed, my guitar sound lacked of dynamics. Anyone ever experienced the issue? Or is it just my ear?


----------



## jiiteepee

I prepared a Linkwitz Transform 'script' for to produce a LT filter to use with EqualizerAPO. 

You can find the script code from my blog pages.


----------



## jiiteepee

epistemiclogic said:


> I am using Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 to play guitar/bass using Guitar Rig 5. I noticed when Equalizer APO installed, my guitar sound lacked of dynamics. Anyone ever experienced the issue? Or is it just my ear?


Which driver API are you using in GR5? Just wondering if you are able to play real time effects through driver API which supports APO FX.


----------



## jiiteepee

I added 4th order Linkwitz-Riley (LR4) filters to my blog and also prepared a 3-Way Crossover preset for EqualizerAPO.


----------



## ja00

Would it be possible to apply eq on a signal connected to the line in of the sound card and send it back to the line out of the same card?


----------

